# How can I buy a New Cabinet Saw for only $20?



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*Let the Journey Begin*

Let me start buy saying I'm not trying to sell you anything, No secret formula for success. Just something I've been thinking about doing for some time. I have been buying and selling on the internet since 2002, E-Bay, Craigslist and various forums… In 2011 I started the year with $20 and by the 1st of July I managed to convert my original $20 to over $1800 by just buying stuff at Swap meets, Yard Sales and off the Internet and reselling it on the above mentioned sites. My only problem was I have always been into R/C… Cars, Trucks and Airplanes and when an off road track opened close by I spent all $1800 on a new R/C Truck and started racing. Needless to say that lasted about 2 months and I still didn't have my Unisaw. This year I'm going to try and use this Blog to document every purchase and sale to see if I can reach my goal of a Dewalt 13" Planer and a new SawStop,Jet or Delta Saw. The Woodworking Show comes to So. California around October every year so that's going to be my target date.

So let the fun begin… I got really lucky today when I bought a box full of Old Stanley parts for $15 at the swap meet this morning. After coming home and going thru all the pieces I realized that there was a complete #8 a Union #7 that's missing a couple parts and some extra vintage stanley pieces. I believe I can at least triple my money on this. I have already listed these on the Bay (user name is farkmox). For those of you in the So. California area one of the big swap meets every month is at the Rosebowl in Pasadena. Hopefully I'll be able to go next Sunday. lots of antiques. I'll try to post at least every week with the total and what has been sold… For now I spent $15 and have $5 in the bank. Thanks for reading… Should be fun.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Let the Journey Begin*
> 
> Let me start buy saying I'm not trying to sell you anything, No secret formula for success. Just something I've been thinking about doing for some time. I have been buying and selling on the internet since 2002, E-Bay, Craigslist and various forums… In 2011 I started the year with $20 and by the 1st of July I managed to convert my original $20 to over $1800 by just buying stuff at Swap meets, Yard Sales and off the Internet and reselling it on the above mentioned sites. My only problem was I have always been into R/C… Cars, Trucks and Airplanes and when an off road track opened close by I spent all $1800 on a new R/C Truck and started racing. Needless to say that lasted about 2 months and I still didn't have my Unisaw. This year I'm going to try and use this Blog to document every purchase and sale to see if I can reach my goal of a Dewalt 13" Planer and a new SawStop,Jet or Delta Saw. The Woodworking Show comes to So. California around October every year so that's going to be my target date.
> 
> So let the fun begin… I got really lucky today when I bought a box full of Old Stanley parts for $15 at the swap meet this morning. After coming home and going thru all the pieces I realized that there was a complete #8 a Union #7 that's missing a couple parts and some extra vintage stanley pieces. I believe I can at least triple my money on this. I have already listed these on the Bay (user name is farkmox). For those of you in the So. California area one of the big swap meets every month is at the Rosebowl in Pasadena. Hopefully I'll be able to go next Sunday. lots of antiques. I'll try to post at least every week with the total and what has been sold… For now I spent $15 and have $5 in the bank. Thanks for reading… Should be fun.


I like your style, I will be watching.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Let the Journey Begin*
> 
> Let me start buy saying I'm not trying to sell you anything, No secret formula for success. Just something I've been thinking about doing for some time. I have been buying and selling on the internet since 2002, E-Bay, Craigslist and various forums… In 2011 I started the year with $20 and by the 1st of July I managed to convert my original $20 to over $1800 by just buying stuff at Swap meets, Yard Sales and off the Internet and reselling it on the above mentioned sites. My only problem was I have always been into R/C… Cars, Trucks and Airplanes and when an off road track opened close by I spent all $1800 on a new R/C Truck and started racing. Needless to say that lasted about 2 months and I still didn't have my Unisaw. This year I'm going to try and use this Blog to document every purchase and sale to see if I can reach my goal of a Dewalt 13" Planer and a new SawStop,Jet or Delta Saw. The Woodworking Show comes to So. California around October every year so that's going to be my target date.
> 
> So let the fun begin… I got really lucky today when I bought a box full of Old Stanley parts for $15 at the swap meet this morning. After coming home and going thru all the pieces I realized that there was a complete #8 a Union #7 that's missing a couple parts and some extra vintage stanley pieces. I believe I can at least triple my money on this. I have already listed these on the Bay (user name is farkmox). For those of you in the So. California area one of the big swap meets every month is at the Rosebowl in Pasadena. Hopefully I'll be able to go next Sunday. lots of antiques. I'll try to post at least every week with the total and what has been sold… For now I spent $15 and have $5 in the bank. Thanks for reading… Should be fun.


Oops


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Let the Journey Begin*
> 
> Let me start buy saying I'm not trying to sell you anything, No secret formula for success. Just something I've been thinking about doing for some time. I have been buying and selling on the internet since 2002, E-Bay, Craigslist and various forums… In 2011 I started the year with $20 and by the 1st of July I managed to convert my original $20 to over $1800 by just buying stuff at Swap meets, Yard Sales and off the Internet and reselling it on the above mentioned sites. My only problem was I have always been into R/C… Cars, Trucks and Airplanes and when an off road track opened close by I spent all $1800 on a new R/C Truck and started racing. Needless to say that lasted about 2 months and I still didn't have my Unisaw. This year I'm going to try and use this Blog to document every purchase and sale to see if I can reach my goal of a Dewalt 13" Planer and a new SawStop,Jet or Delta Saw. The Woodworking Show comes to So. California around October every year so that's going to be my target date.
> 
> So let the fun begin… I got really lucky today when I bought a box full of Old Stanley parts for $15 at the swap meet this morning. After coming home and going thru all the pieces I realized that there was a complete #8 a Union #7 that's missing a couple parts and some extra vintage stanley pieces. I believe I can at least triple my money on this. I have already listed these on the Bay (user name is farkmox). For those of you in the So. California area one of the big swap meets every month is at the Rosebowl in Pasadena. Hopefully I'll be able to go next Sunday. lots of antiques. I'll try to post at least every week with the total and what has been sold… For now I spent $15 and have $5 in the bank. Thanks for reading… Should be fun.


Mark,

Best of luck with your endeavor.

This made me think about the guy who worked his way from a paper clip to a house:
http://oneredpaperclip.blogspot.com/

Happy New Year!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Let the Journey Begin*
> 
> Let me start buy saying I'm not trying to sell you anything, No secret formula for success. Just something I've been thinking about doing for some time. I have been buying and selling on the internet since 2002, E-Bay, Craigslist and various forums… In 2011 I started the year with $20 and by the 1st of July I managed to convert my original $20 to over $1800 by just buying stuff at Swap meets, Yard Sales and off the Internet and reselling it on the above mentioned sites. My only problem was I have always been into R/C… Cars, Trucks and Airplanes and when an off road track opened close by I spent all $1800 on a new R/C Truck and started racing. Needless to say that lasted about 2 months and I still didn't have my Unisaw. This year I'm going to try and use this Blog to document every purchase and sale to see if I can reach my goal of a Dewalt 13" Planer and a new SawStop,Jet or Delta Saw. The Woodworking Show comes to So. California around October every year so that's going to be my target date.
> 
> So let the fun begin… I got really lucky today when I bought a box full of Old Stanley parts for $15 at the swap meet this morning. After coming home and going thru all the pieces I realized that there was a complete #8 a Union #7 that's missing a couple parts and some extra vintage stanley pieces. I believe I can at least triple my money on this. I have already listed these on the Bay (user name is farkmox). For those of you in the So. California area one of the big swap meets every month is at the Rosebowl in Pasadena. Hopefully I'll be able to go next Sunday. lots of antiques. I'll try to post at least every week with the total and what has been sold… For now I spent $15 and have $5 in the bank. Thanks for reading… Should be fun.


Good luck. I remember the paper clip to house guy also. I think I have already had my luck on a tool purchase and may not run into another one for a long time. Short version.

On 11-27-11, I was checking Lowe's for a replacement blade for my hand plane. I intended to type in planer blades. I was distracted by one of my 5 children and hit the enter key after typing only planer. On the screen was a DW734 for $30.03. I checked it again and the price did not change. I checked with the wife who was at work. She approved and adding $1.50 for tax I purchased the planer. I was full well expecting a email from Lowe's of an error. I picked it up on 12-4-11 from Lowe's after they notified me it had arrived at the store. Nothing was ever said. I have much respect for Lowe's due to this purchase.

I will be posting a review shortly of this tool.

Again good luck and I will follow you Journey.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Let the Journey Begin*
> 
> Let me start buy saying I'm not trying to sell you anything, No secret formula for success. Just something I've been thinking about doing for some time. I have been buying and selling on the internet since 2002, E-Bay, Craigslist and various forums… In 2011 I started the year with $20 and by the 1st of July I managed to convert my original $20 to over $1800 by just buying stuff at Swap meets, Yard Sales and off the Internet and reselling it on the above mentioned sites. My only problem was I have always been into R/C… Cars, Trucks and Airplanes and when an off road track opened close by I spent all $1800 on a new R/C Truck and started racing. Needless to say that lasted about 2 months and I still didn't have my Unisaw. This year I'm going to try and use this Blog to document every purchase and sale to see if I can reach my goal of a Dewalt 13" Planer and a new SawStop,Jet or Delta Saw. The Woodworking Show comes to So. California around October every year so that's going to be my target date.
> 
> So let the fun begin… I got really lucky today when I bought a box full of Old Stanley parts for $15 at the swap meet this morning. After coming home and going thru all the pieces I realized that there was a complete #8 a Union #7 that's missing a couple parts and some extra vintage stanley pieces. I believe I can at least triple my money on this. I have already listed these on the Bay (user name is farkmox). For those of you in the So. California area one of the big swap meets every month is at the Rosebowl in Pasadena. Hopefully I'll be able to go next Sunday. lots of antiques. I'll try to post at least every week with the total and what has been sold… For now I spent $15 and have $5 in the bank. Thanks for reading… Should be fun.


This sounds like it will be really interesting to read. I will be watching anxiously for your updates. Good luck on this and any tips you might have in being able to spot a good find would be appreciated as well. It seems the only items I ever find are ones people want way more than the item is worth so the prospect of buying to resell hasnt worked for me. But I might be able to learn from your blog. Thanks for posting


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Let the Journey Begin*
> 
> Let me start buy saying I'm not trying to sell you anything, No secret formula for success. Just something I've been thinking about doing for some time. I have been buying and selling on the internet since 2002, E-Bay, Craigslist and various forums… In 2011 I started the year with $20 and by the 1st of July I managed to convert my original $20 to over $1800 by just buying stuff at Swap meets, Yard Sales and off the Internet and reselling it on the above mentioned sites. My only problem was I have always been into R/C… Cars, Trucks and Airplanes and when an off road track opened close by I spent all $1800 on a new R/C Truck and started racing. Needless to say that lasted about 2 months and I still didn't have my Unisaw. This year I'm going to try and use this Blog to document every purchase and sale to see if I can reach my goal of a Dewalt 13" Planer and a new SawStop,Jet or Delta Saw. The Woodworking Show comes to So. California around October every year so that's going to be my target date.
> 
> So let the fun begin… I got really lucky today when I bought a box full of Old Stanley parts for $15 at the swap meet this morning. After coming home and going thru all the pieces I realized that there was a complete #8 a Union #7 that's missing a couple parts and some extra vintage stanley pieces. I believe I can at least triple my money on this. I have already listed these on the Bay (user name is farkmox). For those of you in the So. California area one of the big swap meets every month is at the Rosebowl in Pasadena. Hopefully I'll be able to go next Sunday. lots of antiques. I'll try to post at least every week with the total and what has been sold… For now I spent $15 and have $5 in the bank. Thanks for reading… Should be fun.


First off thanks for following this and posting as well, I also remember the one red paper clip story. My only problem right now is almost all the money is tied up in one item so I have to wait to see what kind of profit will come before I can continue buying. once I have a few more dollars then I can buy and sell all week long. I believe I have my next purchase all ready set up. I answered an ad on craigslist today about an old Craftsman RAS… after taking with the seller ( who only lives about 2 miles from me ), He is willing to hold it till Saturday and if I can get it for around $40 I can make an easy $60 profit because it's on the RAS recall list and the motor is worth $100. It's not much but every little bit helps in the beginning. Thanks again…


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Let the Journey Begin*
> 
> Let me start buy saying I'm not trying to sell you anything, No secret formula for success. Just something I've been thinking about doing for some time. I have been buying and selling on the internet since 2002, E-Bay, Craigslist and various forums… In 2011 I started the year with $20 and by the 1st of July I managed to convert my original $20 to over $1800 by just buying stuff at Swap meets, Yard Sales and off the Internet and reselling it on the above mentioned sites. My only problem was I have always been into R/C… Cars, Trucks and Airplanes and when an off road track opened close by I spent all $1800 on a new R/C Truck and started racing. Needless to say that lasted about 2 months and I still didn't have my Unisaw. This year I'm going to try and use this Blog to document every purchase and sale to see if I can reach my goal of a Dewalt 13" Planer and a new SawStop,Jet or Delta Saw. The Woodworking Show comes to So. California around October every year so that's going to be my target date.
> 
> So let the fun begin… I got really lucky today when I bought a box full of Old Stanley parts for $15 at the swap meet this morning. After coming home and going thru all the pieces I realized that there was a complete #8 a Union #7 that's missing a couple parts and some extra vintage stanley pieces. I believe I can at least triple my money on this. I have already listed these on the Bay (user name is farkmox). For those of you in the So. California area one of the big swap meets every month is at the Rosebowl in Pasadena. Hopefully I'll be able to go next Sunday. lots of antiques. I'll try to post at least every week with the total and what has been sold… For now I spent $15 and have $5 in the bank. Thanks for reading… Should be fun.


good luck, i'll be following


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*Starting to make a little money*

I ended my auction early to sell the planes to someone localy for $60. I then bought the RAS I talked about for $50 knowing that it's on the recall and the motor is worth $100 for a $50 profit. So right now we stand at $115, not bad for the first week. I'll hit the local swap meet and maybe a couple yard sales on Saturday then the Rosebowl on Sunday, Can't wait. Just a side note. I went to Rockler in Ontario today, Man that SawStop saw is nice… My wife said she'd kill me if I spend $3000 on a saw..


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Starting to make a little money*
> 
> I ended my auction early to sell the planes to someone localy for $60. I then bought the RAS I talked about for $50 knowing that it's on the recall and the motor is worth $100 for a $50 profit. So right now we stand at $115, not bad for the first week. I'll hit the local swap meet and maybe a couple yard sales on Saturday then the Rosebowl on Sunday, Can't wait. Just a side note. I went to Rockler in Ontario today, Man that SawStop saw is nice… My wife said she'd kill me if I spend $3000 on a saw..


"My wife said she'd kill me if I spent $3000 on a saw."

Yeah, maybe she would, *but* you'd die *happy!* 

Paul


----------



## toymike (Nov 17, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Starting to make a little money*
> 
> I ended my auction early to sell the planes to someone localy for $60. I then bought the RAS I talked about for $50 knowing that it's on the recall and the motor is worth $100 for a $50 profit. So right now we stand at $115, not bad for the first week. I'll hit the local swap meet and maybe a couple yard sales on Saturday then the Rosebowl on Sunday, Can't wait. Just a side note. I went to Rockler in Ontario today, Man that SawStop saw is nice… My wife said she'd kill me if I spend $3000 on a saw..


Yeah but he most likely would not even get a chance to use it


----------



## mtn_goat (Jun 22, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Starting to make a little money*
> 
> I ended my auction early to sell the planes to someone localy for $60. I then bought the RAS I talked about for $50 knowing that it's on the recall and the motor is worth $100 for a $50 profit. So right now we stand at $115, not bad for the first week. I'll hit the local swap meet and maybe a couple yard sales on Saturday then the Rosebowl on Sunday, Can't wait. Just a side note. I went to Rockler in Ontario today, Man that SawStop saw is nice… My wife said she'd kill me if I spend $3000 on a saw..


Good thing your only paying $20 for it then!!!


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Starting to make a little money*
> 
> I ended my auction early to sell the planes to someone localy for $60. I then bought the RAS I talked about for $50 knowing that it's on the recall and the motor is worth $100 for a $50 profit. So right now we stand at $115, not bad for the first week. I'll hit the local swap meet and maybe a couple yard sales on Saturday then the Rosebowl on Sunday, Can't wait. Just a side note. I went to Rockler in Ontario today, Man that SawStop saw is nice… My wife said she'd kill me if I spend $3000 on a saw..


...and you may die with all your fingers.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*The End of Week One...*

Well, Week one is in the books. I had $115 going into the Weekend, I bought a nice vintage 1460 Delta lathe on Saturday off craigslist for $60. I have parted it out and it's currently on the Bay. I went to the Rosebowl today and bought a couple of tools for $9 which are currently for sale on another site. I also bought the first 47 issues of Shop Notes magazine for only 10 bucks… got a love the Rosebowl. I'm going to keep the Shop Notes but will deduct the cost from my total. So my total now is $39 plus what's up for sale. I'm hoping to be over $300 by this time next week which keeps me on target for October. Is anyone out there trying this for them selves? If so just be prepare because there will be weeks when you won't find anything… Don't get discouraged and don't let someone talk you into buying something you don't know anything about. Only buy what you KNOW you can make a profit on and everything else will fall into place. Hope your enjoying this as much as I am… Thanks for your time.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The End of Week One...*
> 
> Well, Week one is in the books. I had $115 going into the Weekend, I bought a nice vintage 1460 Delta lathe on Saturday off craigslist for $60. I have parted it out and it's currently on the Bay. I went to the Rosebowl today and bought a couple of tools for $9 which are currently for sale on another site. I also bought the first 47 issues of Shop Notes magazine for only 10 bucks… got a love the Rosebowl. I'm going to keep the Shop Notes but will deduct the cost from my total. So my total now is $39 plus what's up for sale. I'm hoping to be over $300 by this time next week which keeps me on target for October. Is anyone out there trying this for them selves? If so just be prepare because there will be weeks when you won't find anything… Don't get discouraged and don't let someone talk you into buying something you don't know anything about. Only buy what you KNOW you can make a profit on and everything else will fall into place. Hope your enjoying this as much as I am… Thanks for your time.


Good luck with the sales… I would be afraid to part out a tool to sell… I'm not sure how quickly it would sell considering how often does someone need a piece of a vintage lathe.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The End of Week One...*
> 
> Well, Week one is in the books. I had $115 going into the Weekend, I bought a nice vintage 1460 Delta lathe on Saturday off craigslist for $60. I have parted it out and it's currently on the Bay. I went to the Rosebowl today and bought a couple of tools for $9 which are currently for sale on another site. I also bought the first 47 issues of Shop Notes magazine for only 10 bucks… got a love the Rosebowl. I'm going to keep the Shop Notes but will deduct the cost from my total. So my total now is $39 plus what's up for sale. I'm hoping to be over $300 by this time next week which keeps me on target for October. Is anyone out there trying this for them selves? If so just be prepare because there will be weeks when you won't find anything… Don't get discouraged and don't let someone talk you into buying something you don't know anything about. Only buy what you KNOW you can make a profit on and everything else will fall into place. Hope your enjoying this as much as I am… Thanks for your time.


I'll give you a profit on the Shop Notes. I've been looking for those. Send me a pm with a price if you're interested in this.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The End of Week One...*
> 
> Well, Week one is in the books. I had $115 going into the Weekend, I bought a nice vintage 1460 Delta lathe on Saturday off craigslist for $60. I have parted it out and it's currently on the Bay. I went to the Rosebowl today and bought a couple of tools for $9 which are currently for sale on another site. I also bought the first 47 issues of Shop Notes magazine for only 10 bucks… got a love the Rosebowl. I'm going to keep the Shop Notes but will deduct the cost from my total. So my total now is $39 plus what's up for sale. I'm hoping to be over $300 by this time next week which keeps me on target for October. Is anyone out there trying this for them selves? If so just be prepare because there will be weeks when you won't find anything… Don't get discouraged and don't let someone talk you into buying something you don't know anything about. Only buy what you KNOW you can make a profit on and everything else will fall into place. Hope your enjoying this as much as I am… Thanks for your time.


gfadvm, Thanks for the offer but I'm going to keep those.
interpim, There's a lot of people out there that restore old wood and metal working machines. I'm restoring a 1960's Delta 4" jointer at the moment. Check owwm.com… The only reason I decided to part this out was because I would have to spend another $400 just to make it complete with the original parts so why not let 3 or 4 people that are looking for parts for there lathe have these, Plus I have a Jet VS lathe already. I also just missed another Craftsman RAS… Thats two in two days I missed.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*Barn Fresh 1953 Delta Bandsaw*

I was coming back from a job in Wrightwood, Ca. thinking about what I was going to do this weekend when I spotted what looked to be the top of a Delta Band saw in a yard. It was covered with a tarp that must have blown off. To make a long story short I talked to the owner and found out it was a 1953 Delta 14" Band saw. He stated that a neighbor offered him $40 for it a couple months ago so when I offered $100 he was more then happy to sell it. I already have a 14" Jet so I decided to list it on the local CL even though I know I can get more by parting it out I want to give someone the chance to restore it. I only had $36 in the pot so I had to add another $60 which technically goes against what I'm trying to do but this was to good to pass up and I'll make it right after it's sold. keeping my eye on the big picture…

Mark


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Barn Fresh 1953 Delta Bandsaw*
> 
> I was coming back from a job in Wrightwood, Ca. thinking about what I was going to do this weekend when I spotted what looked to be the top of a Delta Band saw in a yard. It was covered with a tarp that must have blown off. To make a long story short I talked to the owner and found out it was a 1953 Delta 14" Band saw. He stated that a neighbor offered him $40 for it a couple months ago so when I offered $100 he was more then happy to sell it. I already have a 14" Jet so I decided to list it on the local CL even though I know I can get more by parting it out I want to give someone the chance to restore it. I only had $36 in the pot so I had to add another $60 which technically goes against what I'm trying to do but this was to good to pass up and I'll make it right after it's sold. keeping my eye on the big picture…
> 
> Mark


I read a story once how a guy ended up getting a month stay at a beach house and he started with a paper clip. He traded up gradually and he left the trail of all his trades to validate.

This is a great find and worth the $100, but I would suggest removing this one from your article here. I would make the bandsaw a side project and count the kitty at $36.00. The only reason why I mention is that I think this project is interesting and I really would like to see you get your cabinet saw for 20 bucks with no other money thrown in. Wonderful idea and a great deal of fun. But no cheating 

David


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Barn Fresh 1953 Delta Bandsaw*
> 
> I was coming back from a job in Wrightwood, Ca. thinking about what I was going to do this weekend when I spotted what looked to be the top of a Delta Band saw in a yard. It was covered with a tarp that must have blown off. To make a long story short I talked to the owner and found out it was a 1953 Delta 14" Band saw. He stated that a neighbor offered him $40 for it a couple months ago so when I offered $100 he was more then happy to sell it. I already have a 14" Jet so I decided to list it on the local CL even though I know I can get more by parting it out I want to give someone the chance to restore it. I only had $36 in the pot so I had to add another $60 which technically goes against what I'm trying to do but this was to good to pass up and I'll make it right after it's sold. keeping my eye on the big picture…
> 
> Mark


Lots of iron on those oldies but moldies .


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Barn Fresh 1953 Delta Bandsaw*
> 
> I was coming back from a job in Wrightwood, Ca. thinking about what I was going to do this weekend when I spotted what looked to be the top of a Delta Band saw in a yard. It was covered with a tarp that must have blown off. To make a long story short I talked to the owner and found out it was a 1953 Delta 14" Band saw. He stated that a neighbor offered him $40 for it a couple months ago so when I offered $100 he was more then happy to sell it. I already have a 14" Jet so I decided to list it on the local CL even though I know I can get more by parting it out I want to give someone the chance to restore it. I only had $36 in the pot so I had to add another $60 which technically goes against what I'm trying to do but this was to good to pass up and I'll make it right after it's sold. keeping my eye on the big picture…
> 
> Mark


David, between you and my wife calling me a cheater I have decided to use the bandsaw for something else and return my "kitty" to $36. Your both right and after this weekend I believe I will have a better cash flow to work with. Plus I'm working a deal for another RAS thats on the recall, just need to get it at a good enough price so I can make a profit..


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Barn Fresh 1953 Delta Bandsaw*
> 
> I was coming back from a job in Wrightwood, Ca. thinking about what I was going to do this weekend when I spotted what looked to be the top of a Delta Band saw in a yard. It was covered with a tarp that must have blown off. To make a long story short I talked to the owner and found out it was a 1953 Delta 14" Band saw. He stated that a neighbor offered him $40 for it a couple months ago so when I offered $100 he was more then happy to sell it. I already have a 14" Jet so I decided to list it on the local CL even though I know I can get more by parting it out I want to give someone the chance to restore it. I only had $36 in the pot so I had to add another $60 which technically goes against what I'm trying to do but this was to good to pass up and I'll make it right after it's sold. keeping my eye on the big picture…
> 
> Mark


I didn't consider you a cheater  I just saw where you were spending some money you didn't earn yet and I didn't want the blog to turn into "How can I buy a new cabinet saw for only $2000.00 …"

You have a neat blog going and I am very interested in how it turns out. Just keeping you honest while on your journey is all


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*The End of Week Two*

Well I'm at the end of my second week, Had a very good auction making $286 after all the fees… I have a couple things working right now, I found another Vintage Delta 14" Bandsaw. This ones in much better condition but w/o the nice cast iron stand at a very good price, will see if I can get it. Other then that I'll hit the local CL and see what happens. I did list the bandsaw, hoping to start a little side pot to get my 13" planer. As of today my total is $322 not bad for two weeks… Keeping my eye on the big picture.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The End of Week Two*
> 
> Well I'm at the end of my second week, Had a very good auction making $286 after all the fees… I have a couple things working right now, I found another Vintage Delta 14" Bandsaw. This ones in much better condition but w/o the nice cast iron stand at a very good price, will see if I can get it. Other then that I'll hit the local CL and see what happens. I did list the bandsaw, hoping to start a little side pot to get my 13" planer. As of today my total is $322 not bad for two weeks… Keeping my eye on the big picture.


Looking like your on track to get your saw pretty quickly. I wish you luck… I would like to have time to do something like this.


----------



## AmandasHusband (Jan 10, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The End of Week Two*
> 
> Well I'm at the end of my second week, Had a very good auction making $286 after all the fees… I have a couple things working right now, I found another Vintage Delta 14" Bandsaw. This ones in much better condition but w/o the nice cast iron stand at a very good price, will see if I can get it. Other then that I'll hit the local CL and see what happens. I did list the bandsaw, hoping to start a little side pot to get my 13" planer. As of today my total is $322 not bad for two weeks… Keeping my eye on the big picture.


This is a pretty pretty pretty pretty good idea you got going here Chickenfoot.

I'd like to try something like this, but I don't think I'd have the patience for it.

Every now and then I'll tell myself I need to cut back on tool spending and won't buy anything until I sell some things on ebay. Which I do, get about $60 for my old and unused items, then blow $150 at Rockler.

But this is very interesting.

I will be following.

And maybe it will motivate myself.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The End of Week Two*
> 
> Well I'm at the end of my second week, Had a very good auction making $286 after all the fees… I have a couple things working right now, I found another Vintage Delta 14" Bandsaw. This ones in much better condition but w/o the nice cast iron stand at a very good price, will see if I can get it. Other then that I'll hit the local CL and see what happens. I did list the bandsaw, hoping to start a little side pot to get my 13" planer. As of today my total is $322 not bad for two weeks… Keeping my eye on the big picture.


This is a great series. I am really enjoying following your progress.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The End of Week Two*
> 
> Well I'm at the end of my second week, Had a very good auction making $286 after all the fees… I have a couple things working right now, I found another Vintage Delta 14" Bandsaw. This ones in much better condition but w/o the nice cast iron stand at a very good price, will see if I can get it. Other then that I'll hit the local CL and see what happens. I did list the bandsaw, hoping to start a little side pot to get my 13" planer. As of today my total is $322 not bad for two weeks… Keeping my eye on the big picture.


interpim, I believe there are about 4 or 5 RAS's in the San Diego craigslist right now that are on the recall list that's always a good start. Also a 1940's Delta Bandsaw complete with the retirement light just sold in the SD craigslist for $100 yesterday, that's an excellent deal because the light alone is worth that… You just have to be fast because I'm not the only one doing this in the So. California area. As for patience, It does take up a little time but the rewards will be worth it. I HOPE  If you have any questions about something your thinking about buying send me a e-mail ([email protected]). I'm not sure if I could help but maybe I can steer you in the right direction. Thanks for following…


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The End of Week Two*
> 
> Well I'm at the end of my second week, Had a very good auction making $286 after all the fees… I have a couple things working right now, I found another Vintage Delta 14" Bandsaw. This ones in much better condition but w/o the nice cast iron stand at a very good price, will see if I can get it. Other then that I'll hit the local CL and see what happens. I did list the bandsaw, hoping to start a little side pot to get my 13" planer. As of today my total is $322 not bad for two weeks… Keeping my eye on the big picture.


thanks Mark. I sent you an email with a couple questions. 
I appreciate you offering to share your secrets with me


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The End of Week Two*
> 
> Well I'm at the end of my second week, Had a very good auction making $286 after all the fees… I have a couple things working right now, I found another Vintage Delta 14" Bandsaw. This ones in much better condition but w/o the nice cast iron stand at a very good price, will see if I can get it. Other then that I'll hit the local CL and see what happens. I did list the bandsaw, hoping to start a little side pot to get my 13" planer. As of today my total is $322 not bad for two weeks… Keeping my eye on the big picture.


Also, I know what you mean about having to be quick… I saw someone giving away about a dozen antique hand saws in the Free section of Craigslist nearby the other day. I should have jumped on that one, but was to busy dealing with the kids. Live and learn!


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*A Second 1950's Band Saw.. This one counts*

First off, Sorry for not posting earlier, I've been fighting the cold that's been going around all week. After deciding not to use the 1953 Delta Band Saw I found a couple weeks ago I hit the jackpot again. when I saw this latest band saw on CL I e-mailed the seller for a could pictures only to get a response of " Sorry it's sold ". After about 3 or 4 days I received a phone call stating the first buyer backed out and it's mine for $100 if I still want it. needless to say it was in my garage in about 20 minutes. I have already sold two items off the band saw for $100 so I'm still at $322 plus what ever I get for the second band saw on the Bay. Considering how well the first one went I should do pretty good. The weather has been pretty bad this weekend and that effects the buying so nothing new to sell. I hope the couple guys that are following along have had better luck this week. I did find out that Woodworking In America is coming to Pasadena in October, hopefully I can spend some money there. One more thing, What do you seasoned woodworkers think about the 1 3/4HP SawStop cabinet saw? Keeping my eye on the big picture…


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*Planes and Saws and Levels... Oh My!!!*

It's been a pretty dead week on CL, My auctions are ending today & tomorrow so I decided to look at a couple local yard sales. After about an hour I was driving by probity the last yard sale before heading home when I spotted what looked like a couple old hand saws leaning against a tree. when I walked up to the saws and elderly gentleman approached me and said " you like the old ones?"... After talking to him for a while he took me to the good stuff, An old hand made box just full of tools. He said " Everyone's interested but they want these for free… I want $400 ". After talking a little longer we agreed on $320 (that's all I had…) and he kept the box. I may not make a lot on these but it was just an awesome time. I'll be selling what's in the pictures, of course I kept a few for myself… The total count was 10 Saws, 3 Stanley 45's, 1- 605 Bedrock, 4 Stanley Levels, 2 Stanley Braces and about 35 Assorted Planes. My total is now at $2.00, I can almost see that Saw in the garage… keeping my eye on the big picture…


----------



## anny (Oct 3, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Planes and Saws and Levels... Oh My!!!*
> 
> It's been a pretty dead week on CL, My auctions are ending today & tomorrow so I decided to look at a couple local yard sales. After about an hour I was driving by probity the last yard sale before heading home when I spotted what looked like a couple old hand saws leaning against a tree. when I walked up to the saws and elderly gentleman approached me and said " you like the old ones?"... After talking to him for a while he took me to the good stuff, An old hand made box just full of tools. He said " Everyone's interested but they want these for free… I want $400 ". After talking a little longer we agreed on $320 (that's all I had…) and he kept the box. I may not make a lot on these but it was just an awesome time. I'll be selling what's in the pictures, of course I kept a few for myself… The total count was 10 Saws, 3 Stanley 45's, 1- 605 Bedrock, 4 Stanley Levels, 2 Stanley Braces and about 35 Assorted Planes. My total is now at $2.00, I can almost see that Saw in the garage… keeping my eye on the big picture…


Good going, Mark!


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Planes and Saws and Levels... Oh My!!!*
> 
> It's been a pretty dead week on CL, My auctions are ending today & tomorrow so I decided to look at a couple local yard sales. After about an hour I was driving by probity the last yard sale before heading home when I spotted what looked like a couple old hand saws leaning against a tree. when I walked up to the saws and elderly gentleman approached me and said " you like the old ones?"... After talking to him for a while he took me to the good stuff, An old hand made box just full of tools. He said " Everyone's interested but they want these for free… I want $400 ". After talking a little longer we agreed on $320 (that's all I had…) and he kept the box. I may not make a lot on these but it was just an awesome time. I'll be selling what's in the pictures, of course I kept a few for myself… The total count was 10 Saws, 3 Stanley 45's, 1- 605 Bedrock, 4 Stanley Levels, 2 Stanley Braces and about 35 Assorted Planes. My total is now at $2.00, I can almost see that Saw in the garage… keeping my eye on the big picture…


Wow, that is quite a haul.


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Planes and Saws and Levels... Oh My!!!*
> 
> It's been a pretty dead week on CL, My auctions are ending today & tomorrow so I decided to look at a couple local yard sales. After about an hour I was driving by probity the last yard sale before heading home when I spotted what looked like a couple old hand saws leaning against a tree. when I walked up to the saws and elderly gentleman approached me and said " you like the old ones?"... After talking to him for a while he took me to the good stuff, An old hand made box just full of tools. He said " Everyone's interested but they want these for free… I want $400 ". After talking a little longer we agreed on $320 (that's all I had…) and he kept the box. I may not make a lot on these but it was just an awesome time. I'll be selling what's in the pictures, of course I kept a few for myself… The total count was 10 Saws, 3 Stanley 45's, 1- 605 Bedrock, 4 Stanley Levels, 2 Stanley Braces and about 35 Assorted Planes. My total is now at $2.00, I can almost see that Saw in the garage… keeping my eye on the big picture…


Ha! With that score, who needs a cabinet saw?

Honestly?!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Planes and Saws and Levels... Oh My!!!*
> 
> It's been a pretty dead week on CL, My auctions are ending today & tomorrow so I decided to look at a couple local yard sales. After about an hour I was driving by probity the last yard sale before heading home when I spotted what looked like a couple old hand saws leaning against a tree. when I walked up to the saws and elderly gentleman approached me and said " you like the old ones?"... After talking to him for a while he took me to the good stuff, An old hand made box just full of tools. He said " Everyone's interested but they want these for free… I want $400 ". After talking a little longer we agreed on $320 (that's all I had…) and he kept the box. I may not make a lot on these but it was just an awesome time. I'll be selling what's in the pictures, of course I kept a few for myself… The total count was 10 Saws, 3 Stanley 45's, 1- 605 Bedrock, 4 Stanley Levels, 2 Stanley Braces and about 35 Assorted Planes. My total is now at $2.00, I can almost see that Saw in the garage… keeping my eye on the big picture…


That is a big haul. Good job.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Planes and Saws and Levels... Oh My!!!*
> 
> It's been a pretty dead week on CL, My auctions are ending today & tomorrow so I decided to look at a couple local yard sales. After about an hour I was driving by probity the last yard sale before heading home when I spotted what looked like a couple old hand saws leaning against a tree. when I walked up to the saws and elderly gentleman approached me and said " you like the old ones?"... After talking to him for a while he took me to the good stuff, An old hand made box just full of tools. He said " Everyone's interested but they want these for free… I want $400 ". After talking a little longer we agreed on $320 (that's all I had…) and he kept the box. I may not make a lot on these but it was just an awesome time. I'll be selling what's in the pictures, of course I kept a few for myself… The total count was 10 Saws, 3 Stanley 45's, 1- 605 Bedrock, 4 Stanley Levels, 2 Stanley Braces and about 35 Assorted Planes. My total is now at $2.00, I can almost see that Saw in the garage… keeping my eye on the big picture…


someone please push my eyeballs back into my head … what a haul!


----------



## Koa (Aug 22, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Planes and Saws and Levels... Oh My!!!*
> 
> It's been a pretty dead week on CL, My auctions are ending today & tomorrow so I decided to look at a couple local yard sales. After about an hour I was driving by probity the last yard sale before heading home when I spotted what looked like a couple old hand saws leaning against a tree. when I walked up to the saws and elderly gentleman approached me and said " you like the old ones?"... After talking to him for a while he took me to the good stuff, An old hand made box just full of tools. He said " Everyone's interested but they want these for free… I want $400 ". After talking a little longer we agreed on $320 (that's all I had…) and he kept the box. I may not make a lot on these but it was just an awesome time. I'll be selling what's in the pictures, of course I kept a few for myself… The total count was 10 Saws, 3 Stanley 45's, 1- 605 Bedrock, 4 Stanley Levels, 2 Stanley Braces and about 35 Assorted Planes. My total is now at $2.00, I can almost see that Saw in the garage… keeping my eye on the big picture…


WOW what a deal , one never knows what you might kick up at a yard sale.

Where will you be selling these items, I would love to have the planes just to recondition for a display in my shop . . . holy smokes that is a GREAT FIND . .

Truly thanks for sharing.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Planes and Saws and Levels... Oh My!!!*
> 
> It's been a pretty dead week on CL, My auctions are ending today & tomorrow so I decided to look at a couple local yard sales. After about an hour I was driving by probity the last yard sale before heading home when I spotted what looked like a couple old hand saws leaning against a tree. when I walked up to the saws and elderly gentleman approached me and said " you like the old ones?"... After talking to him for a while he took me to the good stuff, An old hand made box just full of tools. He said " Everyone's interested but they want these for free… I want $400 ". After talking a little longer we agreed on $320 (that's all I had…) and he kept the box. I may not make a lot on these but it was just an awesome time. I'll be selling what's in the pictures, of course I kept a few for myself… The total count was 10 Saws, 3 Stanley 45's, 1- 605 Bedrock, 4 Stanley Levels, 2 Stanley Braces and about 35 Assorted Planes. My total is now at $2.00, I can almost see that Saw in the garage… keeping my eye on the big picture…


Is there a number 8 among them for sale?


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Planes and Saws and Levels... Oh My!!!*
> 
> It's been a pretty dead week on CL, My auctions are ending today & tomorrow so I decided to look at a couple local yard sales. After about an hour I was driving by probity the last yard sale before heading home when I spotted what looked like a couple old hand saws leaning against a tree. when I walked up to the saws and elderly gentleman approached me and said " you like the old ones?"... After talking to him for a while he took me to the good stuff, An old hand made box just full of tools. He said " Everyone's interested but they want these for free… I want $400 ". After talking a little longer we agreed on $320 (that's all I had…) and he kept the box. I may not make a lot on these but it was just an awesome time. I'll be selling what's in the pictures, of course I kept a few for myself… The total count was 10 Saws, 3 Stanley 45's, 1- 605 Bedrock, 4 Stanley Levels, 2 Stanley Braces and about 35 Assorted Planes. My total is now at $2.00, I can almost see that Saw in the garage… keeping my eye on the big picture…


There is a #8 but it's not complete,#3's, #4's, #5's a #7 that's nice a #78, #49? Plus a few others… I belive there's a #5 1/4 and a 605 that's not in the greatest condition … Also three #45's


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*JUST AN QUICK UPDATE...*

Just a quick update, I made $500 on the band saw and $450 on the planes so far with a couple still left to sell. I also traded a couple planes for a 20" Scroll Saw… I'll talk more about that one later. My Daughters 21ST birthday party is this weekend so I'm sure I wont be going to the Rose Bowl on Sunday. So far I have $950 in the pot. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*I bought a nice Jet 6" Jointer*

Well I had a person back out of a deal for the remaining wood planes so my total went from $950 down to $800. On a positive note, I used the $500 I made on the first band saw to buy a 6" Jet Jointer for $250 (pictures below) and I'm going to sell the Delta 4" since I don't need it any more. I'm also going to try and sell the rest of the planes at an antique tool swapmeet in L.A. on Saturday the 18th so if anyones going please stop by and say Hi… keeping my eye on the big picture…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *I bought a nice Jet 6" Jointer*
> 
> Well I had a person back out of a deal for the remaining wood planes so my total went from $950 down to $800. On a positive note, I used the $500 I made on the first band saw to buy a 6" Jet Jointer for $250 (pictures below) and I'm going to sell the Delta 4" since I don't need it any more. I'm also going to try and sell the rest of the planes at an antique tool swapmeet in L.A. on Saturday the 18th so if anyones going please stop by and say Hi… keeping my eye on the big picture…


I just read your whole blog … youre kickin ass! Nice looking jointer ya got there but i gotta say i love that old rockwell bandsaw with the cast iton deco base. Youve had some awesome scores.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *I bought a nice Jet 6" Jointer*
> 
> Well I had a person back out of a deal for the remaining wood planes so my total went from $950 down to $800. On a positive note, I used the $500 I made on the first band saw to buy a 6" Jet Jointer for $250 (pictures below) and I'm going to sell the Delta 4" since I don't need it any more. I'm also going to try and sell the rest of the planes at an antique tool swapmeet in L.A. on Saturday the 18th so if anyones going please stop by and say Hi… keeping my eye on the big picture…


I agree I've been pretty lucky so far… as for the first Delta Band Saw, if I didn't already have a very nice Jet 14" with a 6" riser I might have keep it…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *I bought a nice Jet 6" Jointer*
> 
> Well I had a person back out of a deal for the remaining wood planes so my total went from $950 down to $800. On a positive note, I used the $500 I made on the first band saw to buy a 6" Jet Jointer for $250 (pictures below) and I'm going to sell the Delta 4" since I don't need it any more. I'm also going to try and sell the rest of the planes at an antique tool swapmeet in L.A. on Saturday the 18th so if anyones going please stop by and say Hi… keeping my eye on the big picture…


Mark, I can't believe what you have parlayed that original $20 into. I thought I was a pretty crafty and frugal guy but you are the King! My game is build something and sell it to buy more tools.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*It's not always about Wood Working...*

I'm always asked how do you know what to buy and will I make a profit. You can't just buy something hoping to make a profit. Do some research, watch the internet and see what's selling. Obviously vintage wood working equipment sells, I think i've proven that… Why? because there's a lot of people out there that enjoy restoring these machines and they always need parts. Same with old Craftsman 6" metal lathes… Highly sought after machines. Sure, you can sell the whole machine for $200-$300 but why when you can easily part it out and get $600 to $700 and in the process help 4 or 5 different people complete there restorations. Now I know there are the purest out there that just CAN'T part out a machine and I totally understand there thinking. Last year I bought a very nice, Complete 1940's Delta Unisaw for $100 with the intensions of parting it out and making a few bucks. Like all my machines I put it on CL first to see if there was any interest in the saw and I believe I listed it at $600 because I knew that's what I could have gotten if I parted it out. Sure enough there was a gentleman in Arizona that wanted it. After talking on the phone for about an hour I agreed to sell him the saw for $400 and by doing so I turned a quick profit and he receive an awesome saw. Bill, Ryan & Brian, I hope that answered your questions. Ok, After 2 birthday parties in 3 weeks I finally had a chance to get to the swap meet this morning and boy am I glad I did. Like I stated before. Buy what you know will make money and I know R/C. I came across these two guys who were selling the contents of a storage locker they just bought the week before. Storage Wars has everyone trying to make a buck on storage units and that's fine because none of them know what there stuff is worth and this is where you can score big… Did I say big? 4 boxes of R/C equipment for $350 are you kidding me. The picture only shows half of what I have. This goes right up there with know what your buying… Know what your selling also. Just like the planes (still have 23 left), This equipment is going to take a while to sell but there will be a profit and that's why were here. I hope your enjoying this blog as much as I am. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *It's not always about Wood Working...*
> 
> I'm always asked how do you know what to buy and will I make a profit. You can't just buy something hoping to make a profit. Do some research, watch the internet and see what's selling. Obviously vintage wood working equipment sells, I think i've proven that… Why? because there's a lot of people out there that enjoy restoring these machines and they always need parts. Same with old Craftsman 6" metal lathes… Highly sought after machines. Sure, you can sell the whole machine for $200-$300 but why when you can easily part it out and get $600 to $700 and in the process help 4 or 5 different people complete there restorations. Now I know there are the purest out there that just CAN'T part out a machine and I totally understand there thinking. Last year I bought a very nice, Complete 1940's Delta Unisaw for $100 with the intensions of parting it out and making a few bucks. Like all my machines I put it on CL first to see if there was any interest in the saw and I believe I listed it at $600 because I knew that's what I could have gotten if I parted it out. Sure enough there was a gentleman in Arizona that wanted it. After talking on the phone for about an hour I agreed to sell him the saw for $400 and by doing so I turned a quick profit and he receive an awesome saw. Bill, Ryan & Brian, I hope that answered your questions. Ok, After 2 birthday parties in 3 weeks I finally had a chance to get to the swap meet this morning and boy am I glad I did. Like I stated before. Buy what you know will make money and I know R/C. I came across these two guys who were selling the contents of a storage locker they just bought the week before. Storage Wars has everyone trying to make a buck on storage units and that's fine because none of them know what there stuff is worth and this is where you can score big… Did I say big? 4 boxes of R/C equipment for $350 are you kidding me. The picture only shows half of what I have. This goes right up there with know what your buying… Know what your selling also. Just like the planes (still have 23 left), This equipment is going to take a while to sell but there will be a profit and that's why were here. I hope your enjoying this blog as much as I am. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Okay show pictures of planes. I only buy Stanley or Bedrock. SW on the blade is also good. Thanks Vince.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *It's not always about Wood Working...*
> 
> I'm always asked how do you know what to buy and will I make a profit. You can't just buy something hoping to make a profit. Do some research, watch the internet and see what's selling. Obviously vintage wood working equipment sells, I think i've proven that… Why? because there's a lot of people out there that enjoy restoring these machines and they always need parts. Same with old Craftsman 6" metal lathes… Highly sought after machines. Sure, you can sell the whole machine for $200-$300 but why when you can easily part it out and get $600 to $700 and in the process help 4 or 5 different people complete there restorations. Now I know there are the purest out there that just CAN'T part out a machine and I totally understand there thinking. Last year I bought a very nice, Complete 1940's Delta Unisaw for $100 with the intensions of parting it out and making a few bucks. Like all my machines I put it on CL first to see if there was any interest in the saw and I believe I listed it at $600 because I knew that's what I could have gotten if I parted it out. Sure enough there was a gentleman in Arizona that wanted it. After talking on the phone for about an hour I agreed to sell him the saw for $400 and by doing so I turned a quick profit and he receive an awesome saw. Bill, Ryan & Brian, I hope that answered your questions. Ok, After 2 birthday parties in 3 weeks I finally had a chance to get to the swap meet this morning and boy am I glad I did. Like I stated before. Buy what you know will make money and I know R/C. I came across these two guys who were selling the contents of a storage locker they just bought the week before. Storage Wars has everyone trying to make a buck on storage units and that's fine because none of them know what there stuff is worth and this is where you can score big… Did I say big? 4 boxes of R/C equipment for $350 are you kidding me. The picture only shows half of what I have. This goes right up there with know what your buying… Know what your selling also. Just like the planes (still have 23 left), This equipment is going to take a while to sell but there will be a profit and that's why were here. I hope your enjoying this blog as much as I am. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Sorry Vince, I just sold the last of the planes this afternoon, If you would like to see pictures check out section 7 of this blog. Thanks…


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *It's not always about Wood Working...*
> 
> I'm always asked how do you know what to buy and will I make a profit. You can't just buy something hoping to make a profit. Do some research, watch the internet and see what's selling. Obviously vintage wood working equipment sells, I think i've proven that… Why? because there's a lot of people out there that enjoy restoring these machines and they always need parts. Same with old Craftsman 6" metal lathes… Highly sought after machines. Sure, you can sell the whole machine for $200-$300 but why when you can easily part it out and get $600 to $700 and in the process help 4 or 5 different people complete there restorations. Now I know there are the purest out there that just CAN'T part out a machine and I totally understand there thinking. Last year I bought a very nice, Complete 1940's Delta Unisaw for $100 with the intensions of parting it out and making a few bucks. Like all my machines I put it on CL first to see if there was any interest in the saw and I believe I listed it at $600 because I knew that's what I could have gotten if I parted it out. Sure enough there was a gentleman in Arizona that wanted it. After talking on the phone for about an hour I agreed to sell him the saw for $400 and by doing so I turned a quick profit and he receive an awesome saw. Bill, Ryan & Brian, I hope that answered your questions. Ok, After 2 birthday parties in 3 weeks I finally had a chance to get to the swap meet this morning and boy am I glad I did. Like I stated before. Buy what you know will make money and I know R/C. I came across these two guys who were selling the contents of a storage locker they just bought the week before. Storage Wars has everyone trying to make a buck on storage units and that's fine because none of them know what there stuff is worth and this is where you can score big… Did I say big? 4 boxes of R/C equipment for $350 are you kidding me. The picture only shows half of what I have. This goes right up there with know what your buying… Know what your selling also. Just like the planes (still have 23 left), This equipment is going to take a while to sell but there will be a profit and that's why were here. I hope your enjoying this blog as much as I am. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


You got any 2.4 Ghz pistol grip trasmitter/receivers in there? I might be interested if the price is right.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *It's not always about Wood Working...*
> 
> I'm always asked how do you know what to buy and will I make a profit. You can't just buy something hoping to make a profit. Do some research, watch the internet and see what's selling. Obviously vintage wood working equipment sells, I think i've proven that… Why? because there's a lot of people out there that enjoy restoring these machines and they always need parts. Same with old Craftsman 6" metal lathes… Highly sought after machines. Sure, you can sell the whole machine for $200-$300 but why when you can easily part it out and get $600 to $700 and in the process help 4 or 5 different people complete there restorations. Now I know there are the purest out there that just CAN'T part out a machine and I totally understand there thinking. Last year I bought a very nice, Complete 1940's Delta Unisaw for $100 with the intensions of parting it out and making a few bucks. Like all my machines I put it on CL first to see if there was any interest in the saw and I believe I listed it at $600 because I knew that's what I could have gotten if I parted it out. Sure enough there was a gentleman in Arizona that wanted it. After talking on the phone for about an hour I agreed to sell him the saw for $400 and by doing so I turned a quick profit and he receive an awesome saw. Bill, Ryan & Brian, I hope that answered your questions. Ok, After 2 birthday parties in 3 weeks I finally had a chance to get to the swap meet this morning and boy am I glad I did. Like I stated before. Buy what you know will make money and I know R/C. I came across these two guys who were selling the contents of a storage locker they just bought the week before. Storage Wars has everyone trying to make a buck on storage units and that's fine because none of them know what there stuff is worth and this is where you can score big… Did I say big? 4 boxes of R/C equipment for $350 are you kidding me. The picture only shows half of what I have. This goes right up there with know what your buying… Know what your selling also. Just like the planes (still have 23 left), This equipment is going to take a while to sell but there will be a profit and that's why were here. I hope your enjoying this blog as much as I am. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Thanks Mark, I will go back to trolling eBay. Vince


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*Just an Update...*

The one thing that I forgot in the last Blog posting was the money… I was at $800, I spent $350 on the R/C equipment and on friday I bought a Jet 89" Belt Sander & a Dewalt 13" planer for $350. after all of that spending I'm sitting at $100 in the pot. I sold the R/C equipment for $640 after all the fees and the Dewalt planer for $350. So that makes $1090 in the pot but I still have a nice Jet Sander and about 24 planes left. I'm taking all my planes, saws and levels to an antique tool swap meet on Saturday so i'm hoping to be around the $1600 to $1700 mark by next Sunday. Now with that said I think selling the Dewalt planer was a mistake, Only because how often do you find a nice 13" planer for $175? Of course only after I agree to sell it is when I start having second thoughts. The Rosebowl is next Sunday, anyone going? Thanks for following my progress. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Just an Update...*
> 
> The one thing that I forgot in the last Blog posting was the money… I was at $800, I spent $350 on the R/C equipment and on friday I bought a Jet 89" Belt Sander & a Dewalt 13" planer for $350. after all of that spending I'm sitting at $100 in the pot. I sold the R/C equipment for $640 after all the fees and the Dewalt planer for $350. So that makes $1090 in the pot but I still have a nice Jet Sander and about 24 planes left. I'm taking all my planes, saws and levels to an antique tool swap meet on Saturday so i'm hoping to be around the $1600 to $1700 mark by next Sunday. Now with that said I think selling the Dewalt planer was a mistake, Only because how often do you find a nice 13" planer for $175? Of course only after I agree to sell it is when I start having second thoughts. The Rosebowl is next Sunday, anyone going? Thanks for following my progress. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


You are absolutly amazing me. I have a planer and 2 sanders but I would have bought those. I never find those kinds of deals in my area. You are a master trader!


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Just an Update...*
> 
> The one thing that I forgot in the last Blog posting was the money… I was at $800, I spent $350 on the R/C equipment and on friday I bought a Jet 89" Belt Sander & a Dewalt 13" planer for $350. after all of that spending I'm sitting at $100 in the pot. I sold the R/C equipment for $640 after all the fees and the Dewalt planer for $350. So that makes $1090 in the pot but I still have a nice Jet Sander and about 24 planes left. I'm taking all my planes, saws and levels to an antique tool swap meet on Saturday so i'm hoping to be around the $1600 to $1700 mark by next Sunday. Now with that said I think selling the Dewalt planer was a mistake, Only because how often do you find a nice 13" planer for $175? Of course only after I agree to sell it is when I start having second thoughts. The Rosebowl is next Sunday, anyone going? Thanks for following my progress. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Thanks, I am having fun but I'm far from a master… Did you say you we're looking for a 3rd sander?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Just an Update...*
> 
> The one thing that I forgot in the last Blog posting was the money… I was at $800, I spent $350 on the R/C equipment and on friday I bought a Jet 89" Belt Sander & a Dewalt 13" planer for $350. after all of that spending I'm sitting at $100 in the pot. I sold the R/C equipment for $640 after all the fees and the Dewalt planer for $350. So that makes $1090 in the pot but I still have a nice Jet Sander and about 24 planes left. I'm taking all my planes, saws and levels to an antique tool swap meet on Saturday so i'm hoping to be around the $1600 to $1700 mark by next Sunday. Now with that said I think selling the Dewalt planer was a mistake, Only because how often do you find a nice 13" planer for $175? Of course only after I agree to sell it is when I start having second thoughts. The Rosebowl is next Sunday, anyone going? Thanks for following my progress. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


NO! NO! NO! But I would have bought the one you got for that price. I think I'm a tool hoarder!


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*Nice day at the Rose Bowl Swap Meet*

I had a pretty busy week, I sold the Dewalt Planer ($350), The rest of my wood planes ($200) and the Jet Sander ($330) then went to the Rose Bowl this morning and picked up a nice Stanley #193 plane for $40 along with a reprint of a Stanley #129 tool catalog that will make a nice resource book. I also picked up a small box of R/C airplane engines and mufflers for $60. I know I've said this before BUT if you like antiques and live in the So. California area you have to make the Rose Bowl a must stop. If my math is correct I had $1620 before the $100 spent today so $1520 in the pot and 13 items on the bay. Just a side note, The Rose Bowl is the second Sunday of every month so make plans to be there next month and have a blast. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Nice day at the Rose Bowl Swap Meet*
> 
> I had a pretty busy week, I sold the Dewalt Planer ($350), The rest of my wood planes ($200) and the Jet Sander ($330) then went to the Rose Bowl this morning and picked up a nice Stanley #193 plane for $40 along with a reprint of a Stanley #129 tool catalog that will make a nice resource book. I also picked up a small box of R/C airplane engines and mufflers for $60. I know I've said this before BUT if you like antiques and live in the So. California area you have to make the Rose Bowl a must stop. If my math is correct I had $1620 before the $100 spent today so $1520 in the pot and 13 items on the bay. Just a side note, The Rose Bowl is the second Sunday of every month so make plans to be there next month and have a blast. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


OOPS, I forgot, I bought a really cool pocket Bike at the swap meet on Saturday. It was one of those things that I just had to have… Paid $60 for it and have it up for sale locally but I'm not sure if I want to sell it or not. I guess I'm just a big kid at heart…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Nice day at the Rose Bowl Swap Meet*
> 
> I had a pretty busy week, I sold the Dewalt Planer ($350), The rest of my wood planes ($200) and the Jet Sander ($330) then went to the Rose Bowl this morning and picked up a nice Stanley #193 plane for $40 along with a reprint of a Stanley #129 tool catalog that will make a nice resource book. I also picked up a small box of R/C airplane engines and mufflers for $60. I know I've said this before BUT if you like antiques and live in the So. California area you have to make the Rose Bowl a must stop. If my math is correct I had $1620 before the $100 spent today so $1520 in the pot and 13 items on the bay. Just a side note, The Rose Bowl is the second Sunday of every month so make plans to be there next month and have a blast. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Following intently, but am very lazy!

Could you remind me; What is the goal, $$$ wise, that you are shooting for??


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Nice day at the Rose Bowl Swap Meet*
> 
> I had a pretty busy week, I sold the Dewalt Planer ($350), The rest of my wood planes ($200) and the Jet Sander ($330) then went to the Rose Bowl this morning and picked up a nice Stanley #193 plane for $40 along with a reprint of a Stanley #129 tool catalog that will make a nice resource book. I also picked up a small box of R/C airplane engines and mufflers for $60. I know I've said this before BUT if you like antiques and live in the So. California area you have to make the Rose Bowl a must stop. If my math is correct I had $1620 before the $100 spent today so $1520 in the pot and 13 items on the bay. Just a side note, The Rose Bowl is the second Sunday of every month so make plans to be there next month and have a blast. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


DIY, I really don't have a set amount but I would like to have enough to get the SawStop 1.75HP Cabinet Saw… I think that would work great in my garage.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Nice day at the Rose Bowl Swap Meet*
> 
> I had a pretty busy week, I sold the Dewalt Planer ($350), The rest of my wood planes ($200) and the Jet Sander ($330) then went to the Rose Bowl this morning and picked up a nice Stanley #193 plane for $40 along with a reprint of a Stanley #129 tool catalog that will make a nice resource book. I also picked up a small box of R/C airplane engines and mufflers for $60. I know I've said this before BUT if you like antiques and live in the So. California area you have to make the Rose Bowl a must stop. If my math is correct I had $1620 before the $100 spent today so $1520 in the pot and 13 items on the bay. Just a side note, The Rose Bowl is the second Sunday of every month so make plans to be there next month and have a blast. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Are you looking to buy new or will you utilize your expert bargin hunting skills on a used one?


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Nice day at the Rose Bowl Swap Meet*
> 
> I had a pretty busy week, I sold the Dewalt Planer ($350), The rest of my wood planes ($200) and the Jet Sander ($330) then went to the Rose Bowl this morning and picked up a nice Stanley #193 plane for $40 along with a reprint of a Stanley #129 tool catalog that will make a nice resource book. I also picked up a small box of R/C airplane engines and mufflers for $60. I know I've said this before BUT if you like antiques and live in the So. California area you have to make the Rose Bowl a must stop. If my math is correct I had $1620 before the $100 spent today so $1520 in the pot and 13 items on the bay. Just a side note, The Rose Bowl is the second Sunday of every month so make plans to be there next month and have a blast. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I'd diffidently like a new one, But we'll have to wait and see. Not to many used SawStops out there. I did just miss a nice 1950's Delta Unisaw a couple weeks ago…


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*Stormin in So. Cal.*

Well the storms going thru So. Cal kept me away from the swap meets but I did sell all the r/c engines for $170 after fees and the pocket bike for $130. Looks like another storm is coming in next weekend so it might be a slow week. I've been told of a nice junky swap meet in the area that, when the weather gets better, I'm going to try out. Other then that I'm just going to keep plugging away. I did receive the parts to fix the 6" jointer which should be up and running by the end of the week. I have $1820 in the pot and a couple things in the works, We'll see what happens. Keeping my eye on the big picture… Oh, I almost forgot. A friend of mine picked up a 9' stuffed Sward Fish for his garage. after hanging it up with only a nail it fell and almost hit his daughter so the wife made him get rid of it… GUESS where it's hanging now… It's in pretty bad shape after the fall but sure looks good in the garage.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Stormin in So. Cal.*
> 
> Well the storms going thru So. Cal kept me away from the swap meets but I did sell all the r/c engines for $170 after fees and the pocket bike for $130. Looks like another storm is coming in next weekend so it might be a slow week. I've been told of a nice junky swap meet in the area that, when the weather gets better, I'm going to try out. Other then that I'm just going to keep plugging away. I did receive the parts to fix the 6" jointer which should be up and running by the end of the week. I have $1820 in the pot and a couple things in the works, We'll see what happens. Keeping my eye on the big picture… Oh, I almost forgot. A friend of mine picked up a 9' stuffed Sward Fish for his garage. after hanging it up with only a nail it fell and almost hit his daughter so the wife made him get rid of it… GUESS where it's hanging now… It's in pretty bad shape after the fall but sure looks good in the garage.


It was a bit cold here this weekend….but in So. Cal. just wait a day or so and its beautiful in the desert.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Stormin in So. Cal.*
> 
> Well the storms going thru So. Cal kept me away from the swap meets but I did sell all the r/c engines for $170 after fees and the pocket bike for $130. Looks like another storm is coming in next weekend so it might be a slow week. I've been told of a nice junky swap meet in the area that, when the weather gets better, I'm going to try out. Other then that I'm just going to keep plugging away. I did receive the parts to fix the 6" jointer which should be up and running by the end of the week. I have $1820 in the pot and a couple things in the works, We'll see what happens. Keeping my eye on the big picture… Oh, I almost forgot. A friend of mine picked up a 9' stuffed Sward Fish for his garage. after hanging it up with only a nail it fell and almost hit his daughter so the wife made him get rid of it… GUESS where it's hanging now… It's in pretty bad shape after the fall but sure looks good in the garage.


nice fish


----------



## Caydel (Mar 19, 2012)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Stormin in So. Cal.*
> 
> Well the storms going thru So. Cal kept me away from the swap meets but I did sell all the r/c engines for $170 after fees and the pocket bike for $130. Looks like another storm is coming in next weekend so it might be a slow week. I've been told of a nice junky swap meet in the area that, when the weather gets better, I'm going to try out. Other then that I'm just going to keep plugging away. I did receive the parts to fix the 6" jointer which should be up and running by the end of the week. I have $1820 in the pot and a couple things in the works, We'll see what happens. Keeping my eye on the big picture… Oh, I almost forgot. A friend of mine picked up a 9' stuffed Sward Fish for his garage. after hanging it up with only a nail it fell and almost hit his daughter so the wife made him get rid of it… GUESS where it's hanging now… It's in pretty bad shape after the fall but sure looks good in the garage.


I am really loving this series so far. You have me motivated to start looking around now that garage sale season is starting in Canada…


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*Slim Pickings but don't get discouraged...*

It's been a while since my last posting. Between all the storms coming thru So. Cal. and CL kind of drying up it's been slim pickings in the area. I did buy a nice Shopsmith Planer on a powered stand with a couple other attachments for $110, should be able to make a couple bucks on them. It also got me thinking, I've seen a few shopsmith machines on Cl lately. After a couple days of researching the Bay, there's a lot of people out there that restore and use these machines… I even went as far as contacting a seller that's been parting these out for awhile and doing pretty good on the east coast, some questions about buying these machines. The one thing he helped me with was to buy cheep, Under $100 for a unit and you'll make money, also attachments sell very well… So I think it's something to look into if I can get one at a good enough price, plus I'm at a place money wise, where I can afford a small risk to see if it pans out. After the purchase of the Shopsmith equipment I'm at $1700 Keeping my eye on the big picture…


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Slim Pickings but don't get discouraged...*
> 
> It's been a while since my last posting. Between all the storms coming thru So. Cal. and CL kind of drying up it's been slim pickings in the area. I did buy a nice Shopsmith Planer on a powered stand with a couple other attachments for $110, should be able to make a couple bucks on them. It also got me thinking, I've seen a few shopsmith machines on Cl lately. After a couple days of researching the Bay, there's a lot of people out there that restore and use these machines… I even went as far as contacting a seller that's been parting these out for awhile and doing pretty good on the east coast, some questions about buying these machines. The one thing he helped me with was to buy cheep, Under $100 for a unit and you'll make money, also attachments sell very well… So I think it's something to look into if I can get one at a good enough price, plus I'm at a place money wise, where I can afford a small risk to see if it pans out. After the purchase of the Shopsmith equipment I'm at $1700 Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Good update. Looking forward to seeing future progress.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Slim Pickings but don't get discouraged...*
> 
> It's been a while since my last posting. Between all the storms coming thru So. Cal. and CL kind of drying up it's been slim pickings in the area. I did buy a nice Shopsmith Planer on a powered stand with a couple other attachments for $110, should be able to make a couple bucks on them. It also got me thinking, I've seen a few shopsmith machines on Cl lately. After a couple days of researching the Bay, there's a lot of people out there that restore and use these machines… I even went as far as contacting a seller that's been parting these out for awhile and doing pretty good on the east coast, some questions about buying these machines. The one thing he helped me with was to buy cheep, Under $100 for a unit and you'll make money, also attachments sell very well… So I think it's something to look into if I can get one at a good enough price, plus I'm at a place money wise, where I can afford a small risk to see if it pans out. After the purchase of the Shopsmith equipment I'm at $1700 Keeping my eye on the big picture…


ohh man youre almost there … i cant wait to see you fire up the new saw when the day comes!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Slim Pickings but don't get discouraged...*
> 
> It's been a while since my last posting. Between all the storms coming thru So. Cal. and CL kind of drying up it's been slim pickings in the area. I did buy a nice Shopsmith Planer on a powered stand with a couple other attachments for $110, should be able to make a couple bucks on them. It also got me thinking, I've seen a few shopsmith machines on Cl lately. After a couple days of researching the Bay, there's a lot of people out there that restore and use these machines… I even went as far as contacting a seller that's been parting these out for awhile and doing pretty good on the east coast, some questions about buying these machines. The one thing he helped me with was to buy cheep, Under $100 for a unit and you'll make money, also attachments sell very well… So I think it's something to look into if I can get one at a good enough price, plus I'm at a place money wise, where I can afford a small risk to see if it pans out. After the purchase of the Shopsmith equipment I'm at $1700 Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Good score on the shopsmith planer.
They are very nice planers with a variable speed DC motor to drive the feed rollers.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Slim Pickings but don't get discouraged...*
> 
> It's been a while since my last posting. Between all the storms coming thru So. Cal. and CL kind of drying up it's been slim pickings in the area. I did buy a nice Shopsmith Planer on a powered stand with a couple other attachments for $110, should be able to make a couple bucks on them. It also got me thinking, I've seen a few shopsmith machines on Cl lately. After a couple days of researching the Bay, there's a lot of people out there that restore and use these machines… I even went as far as contacting a seller that's been parting these out for awhile and doing pretty good on the east coast, some questions about buying these machines. The one thing he helped me with was to buy cheep, Under $100 for a unit and you'll make money, also attachments sell very well… So I think it's something to look into if I can get one at a good enough price, plus I'm at a place money wise, where I can afford a small risk to see if it pans out. After the purchase of the Shopsmith equipment I'm at $1700 Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Thanks for the kind words, If it wasn't for this blog I believe I would have spent this money on something totally foolish like last year. Hope everyone's are getting something out of it…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Slim Pickings but don't get discouraged...*
> 
> It's been a while since my last posting. Between all the storms coming thru So. Cal. and CL kind of drying up it's been slim pickings in the area. I did buy a nice Shopsmith Planer on a powered stand with a couple other attachments for $110, should be able to make a couple bucks on them. It also got me thinking, I've seen a few shopsmith machines on Cl lately. After a couple days of researching the Bay, there's a lot of people out there that restore and use these machines… I even went as far as contacting a seller that's been parting these out for awhile and doing pretty good on the east coast, some questions about buying these machines. The one thing he helped me with was to buy cheep, Under $100 for a unit and you'll make money, also attachments sell very well… So I think it's something to look into if I can get one at a good enough price, plus I'm at a place money wise, where I can afford a small risk to see if it pans out. After the purchase of the Shopsmith equipment I'm at $1700 Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I still think you were a horse trader in your former life! Keep up the good work. You're almost there.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Slim Pickings but don't get discouraged...*
> 
> It's been a while since my last posting. Between all the storms coming thru So. Cal. and CL kind of drying up it's been slim pickings in the area. I did buy a nice Shopsmith Planer on a powered stand with a couple other attachments for $110, should be able to make a couple bucks on them. It also got me thinking, I've seen a few shopsmith machines on Cl lately. After a couple days of researching the Bay, there's a lot of people out there that restore and use these machines… I even went as far as contacting a seller that's been parting these out for awhile and doing pretty good on the east coast, some questions about buying these machines. The one thing he helped me with was to buy cheep, Under $100 for a unit and you'll make money, also attachments sell very well… So I think it's something to look into if I can get one at a good enough price, plus I'm at a place money wise, where I can afford a small risk to see if it pans out. After the purchase of the Shopsmith equipment I'm at $1700 Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I picked up a 1960 Delta 14" Band Saw last night, Taking the family to Disneyland today so I'll have more info in a couple days…


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*1960 Delta Band Saw & My First Shopsmith*

Well, if you read the last post I bought another Vintage Delta 14" Band Saw. Paid $200 but this one had the original motor and the retirement light so I though the extra was worth it. I also bought my first Shopsmith ($100) because it came with the most sought after attachments (Band Saw, Jig Saw and Jointer), it's going to take a couple weeks but I should make a couple bucks on these. I'm hoping to be around the $2500 mark by the end of the month if everything goes to plan. after these two purchases', I have $1400 in the pot. I didn't get a picture of the band saw before I tore it apart but the Shopsmith is below. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *1960 Delta Band Saw & My First Shopsmith*
> 
> Well, if you read the last post I bought another Vintage Delta 14" Band Saw. Paid $200 but this one had the original motor and the retirement light so I though the extra was worth it. I also bought my first Shopsmith ($100) because it came with the most sought after attachments (Band Saw, Jig Saw and Jointer), it's going to take a couple weeks but I should make a couple bucks on these. I'm hoping to be around the $2500 mark by the end of the month if everything goes to plan. after these two purchases', I have $1400 in the pot. I didn't get a picture of the band saw before I tore it apart but the Shopsmith is below. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I am so jealous of you… your dedication to this is inspiring


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *1960 Delta Band Saw & My First Shopsmith*
> 
> Well, if you read the last post I bought another Vintage Delta 14" Band Saw. Paid $200 but this one had the original motor and the retirement light so I though the extra was worth it. I also bought my first Shopsmith ($100) because it came with the most sought after attachments (Band Saw, Jig Saw and Jointer), it's going to take a couple weeks but I should make a couple bucks on these. I'm hoping to be around the $2500 mark by the end of the month if everything goes to plan. after these two purchases', I have $1400 in the pot. I didn't get a picture of the band saw before I tore it apart but the Shopsmith is below. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I see light at the end of the tunnel and it ain't headlights headed in my direction either!!!

I wish I had additional shop space for a Shopsmith. I think they're a great little piece of hardware!!!

Great progress. I want to see your new saw rippin' & makin' sawdust!!! Go, Go, Go, Go….......


----------



## lisaflrns (Apr 5, 2012)

Chickenfoot said:


> *1960 Delta Band Saw & My First Shopsmith*
> 
> Well, if you read the last post I bought another Vintage Delta 14" Band Saw. Paid $200 but this one had the original motor and the retirement light so I though the extra was worth it. I also bought my first Shopsmith ($100) because it came with the most sought after attachments (Band Saw, Jig Saw and Jointer), it's going to take a couple weeks but I should make a couple bucks on these. I'm hoping to be around the $2500 mark by the end of the month if everything goes to plan. after these two purchases', I have $1400 in the pot. I didn't get a picture of the band saw before I tore it apart but the Shopsmith is below. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I have got good idea from your blog to purchase new cabinet.

miracle mineral supplement


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *1960 Delta Band Saw & My First Shopsmith*
> 
> Well, if you read the last post I bought another Vintage Delta 14" Band Saw. Paid $200 but this one had the original motor and the retirement light so I though the extra was worth it. I also bought my first Shopsmith ($100) because it came with the most sought after attachments (Band Saw, Jig Saw and Jointer), it's going to take a couple weeks but I should make a couple bucks on these. I'm hoping to be around the $2500 mark by the end of the month if everything goes to plan. after these two purchases', I have $1400 in the pot. I didn't get a picture of the band saw before I tore it apart but the Shopsmith is below. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Nice! Seems like the tunnels end light is approaching. Thanks for the update.


----------



## carlosponti (Sep 9, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *1960 Delta Band Saw & My First Shopsmith*
> 
> Well, if you read the last post I bought another Vintage Delta 14" Band Saw. Paid $200 but this one had the original motor and the retirement light so I though the extra was worth it. I also bought my first Shopsmith ($100) because it came with the most sought after attachments (Band Saw, Jig Saw and Jointer), it's going to take a couple weeks but I should make a couple bucks on these. I'm hoping to be around the $2500 mark by the end of the month if everything goes to plan. after these two purchases', I have $1400 in the pot. I didn't get a picture of the band saw before I tore it apart but the Shopsmith is below. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


love the early mark Vs the greenie is my favorite. pretty machine you got there.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *1960 Delta Band Saw & My First Shopsmith*
> 
> Well, if you read the last post I bought another Vintage Delta 14" Band Saw. Paid $200 but this one had the original motor and the retirement light so I though the extra was worth it. I also bought my first Shopsmith ($100) because it came with the most sought after attachments (Band Saw, Jig Saw and Jointer), it's going to take a couple weeks but I should make a couple bucks on these. I'm hoping to be around the $2500 mark by the end of the month if everything goes to plan. after these two purchases', I have $1400 in the pot. I didn't get a picture of the band saw before I tore it apart but the Shopsmith is below. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I can definitely see the end of the tunnel, But I might have to go past the light to get to where I need to be


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*Picked up a 1940's Delta DP220 Drill Press*

It's been a while since the last posting. I sold the band saw for $560 and some of the Shopsmith parts for another $80 after fees which makes my total $2040 as of Saturday. Today I picked up a Vintage Delta DP220 Drill Press for $100. The Ser# is 1-1514 which puts it about 1939-40… This ones all mine, you won't see it for sale for a while. With this purchase my total is $1940, I have had a hard time selling the Shopsmith so I decided to split it up and list it on the Bay. Should make a couple bucks by next weekend. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Picked up a 1940's Delta DP220 Drill Press*
> 
> It's been a while since the last posting. I sold the band saw for $560 and some of the Shopsmith parts for another $80 after fees which makes my total $2040 as of Saturday. Today I picked up a Vintage Delta DP220 Drill Press for $100. The Ser# is 1-1514 which puts it about 1939-40… This ones all mine, you won't see it for sale for a while. With this purchase my total is $1940, I have had a hard time selling the Shopsmith so I decided to split it up and list it on the Bay. Should make a couple bucks by next weekend. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I can't remember, is there a definitive dollar amount you are shooting for???

I love the design of "Old Iron". The old machines have much more pleasing lines & character. Nice find.

Keep going, we are all eagerly waiting to see some saw dust flying from your $20.00 cabinet saw!!!


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Picked up a 1940's Delta DP220 Drill Press*
> 
> It's been a while since the last posting. I sold the band saw for $560 and some of the Shopsmith parts for another $80 after fees which makes my total $2040 as of Saturday. Today I picked up a Vintage Delta DP220 Drill Press for $100. The Ser# is 1-1514 which puts it about 1939-40… This ones all mine, you won't see it for sale for a while. With this purchase my total is $1940, I have had a hard time selling the Shopsmith so I decided to split it up and list it on the Bay. Should make a couple bucks by next weekend. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Plus I think you are running way ahead of your goal, you might need to add a bandsaw to your list of tools bought with this $20.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Picked up a 1940's Delta DP220 Drill Press*
> 
> It's been a while since the last posting. I sold the band saw for $560 and some of the Shopsmith parts for another $80 after fees which makes my total $2040 as of Saturday. Today I picked up a Vintage Delta DP220 Drill Press for $100. The Ser# is 1-1514 which puts it about 1939-40… This ones all mine, you won't see it for sale for a while. With this purchase my total is $1940, I have had a hard time selling the Shopsmith so I decided to split it up and list it on the Bay. Should make a couple bucks by next weekend. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Randy, I'm shooting for a new Sawstop saw just don't know which one yet.

Ken, I already have a 14" Jet with a 6" riser and Rockler Table top. I have about $35 invested in it and it came with a nice Work Sharp 3000… I'll have to tell that story some day.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Picked up a 1940's Delta DP220 Drill Press*
> 
> It's been a while since the last posting. I sold the band saw for $560 and some of the Shopsmith parts for another $80 after fees which makes my total $2040 as of Saturday. Today I picked up a Vintage Delta DP220 Drill Press for $100. The Ser# is 1-1514 which puts it about 1939-40… This ones all mine, you won't see it for sale for a while. With this purchase my total is $1940, I have had a hard time selling the Shopsmith so I decided to split it up and list it on the Bay. Should make a couple bucks by next weekend. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I continue to be amazed at where you have gotten with your $20 initial investment. I'm afraid I would want to keep too many of the treasures you have found.


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Picked up a 1940's Delta DP220 Drill Press*
> 
> It's been a while since the last posting. I sold the band saw for $560 and some of the Shopsmith parts for another $80 after fees which makes my total $2040 as of Saturday. Today I picked up a Vintage Delta DP220 Drill Press for $100. The Ser# is 1-1514 which puts it about 1939-40… This ones all mine, you won't see it for sale for a while. With this purchase my total is $1940, I have had a hard time selling the Shopsmith so I decided to split it up and list it on the Bay. Should make a couple bucks by next weekend. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Really cool blog!!!
I have always wanted to do this but I get lost in the estate sales. I end up keeping the good stuff I find. Sometimes it is not even good stuff but I think I wont ever find another one so I keep it.


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Picked up a 1940's Delta DP220 Drill Press*
> 
> It's been a while since the last posting. I sold the band saw for $560 and some of the Shopsmith parts for another $80 after fees which makes my total $2040 as of Saturday. Today I picked up a Vintage Delta DP220 Drill Press for $100. The Ser# is 1-1514 which puts it about 1939-40… This ones all mine, you won't see it for sale for a while. With this purchase my total is $1940, I have had a hard time selling the Shopsmith so I decided to split it up and list it on the Bay. Should make a couple bucks by next weekend. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I can't believe some the of the deals you come across. I also would have a hard time getting rid of some the great old tools, but with the goal you're working towards, I can see why you part with them. Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*My First Live Auction*

It's been a couple weeks since I've posted, Had to take care of a few honey do's… Two weeks ago I went to my first Live Auction. The only reason for going to this estate auction is the owner was a wood worker and had a 10 year old Delta Unisaw that look awesome in the pictures and a few other items, The only problem was it was a right tilt. I think I'm over thinking the right tilt VS left tilt to much because I bided it up to $600 and it only sold for $650. two weeks later I'm still kicking myself in the a$$ for not bidding higher… I did win a new Kreig Pocket Hole System ($50) that was better then the one I already had so I sold my smaller set. I also won a Forrest Dado King set along with about 12 blades ($100), a Porter Cable 6902 router with both the fixed and the plunge base ($25) and a 1956 Delta radial Arm Saw with a Forrest WWI blade ($50) along with a few other small items. Ok, As for the money and where we stand going into the middle of May. I sold all the Shop Smith equipment on the bay and locally along with a couple other things. I now have $2040 along with all the machines and equipment I have picked up. I think I'm doing pretty good even though the money portion isn't really growing as fast as it was a couple months ago. I'm still looking for a new saw but if I can get a nice one for say $700 or $800 it would be something to seriously consider don't you think? I mean if you think about it, A new SS cabinet saw is about $2600. For that price I can really equip my shop and start making saw dust… IDK, Something to think about… Keeping my eye on the big picture.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *My First Live Auction*
> 
> It's been a couple weeks since I've posted, Had to take care of a few honey do's… Two weeks ago I went to my first Live Auction. The only reason for going to this estate auction is the owner was a wood worker and had a 10 year old Delta Unisaw that look awesome in the pictures and a few other items, The only problem was it was a right tilt. I think I'm over thinking the right tilt VS left tilt to much because I bided it up to $600 and it only sold for $650. two weeks later I'm still kicking myself in the a$$ for not bidding higher… I did win a new Kreig Pocket Hole System ($50) that was better then the one I already had so I sold my smaller set. I also won a Forrest Dado King set along with about 12 blades ($100), a Porter Cable 6902 router with both the fixed and the plunge base ($25) and a 1956 Delta radial Arm Saw with a Forrest WWI blade ($50) along with a few other small items. Ok, As for the money and where we stand going into the middle of May. I sold all the Shop Smith equipment on the bay and locally along with a couple other things. I now have $2040 along with all the machines and equipment I have picked up. I think I'm doing pretty good even though the money portion isn't really growing as fast as it was a couple months ago. I'm still looking for a new saw but if I can get a nice one for say $700 or $800 it would be something to seriously consider don't you think? I mean if you think about it, A new SS cabinet saw is about $2600. For that price I can really equip my shop and start making saw dust… IDK, Something to think about… Keeping my eye on the big picture.


I'm still following and am amazed at where you are from the original $20. I'm not sure I would be happy with a right tilt but could maybe learn to love it. Never used one so it would take some getting used to.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *My First Live Auction*
> 
> It's been a couple weeks since I've posted, Had to take care of a few honey do's… Two weeks ago I went to my first Live Auction. The only reason for going to this estate auction is the owner was a wood worker and had a 10 year old Delta Unisaw that look awesome in the pictures and a few other items, The only problem was it was a right tilt. I think I'm over thinking the right tilt VS left tilt to much because I bided it up to $600 and it only sold for $650. two weeks later I'm still kicking myself in the a$$ for not bidding higher… I did win a new Kreig Pocket Hole System ($50) that was better then the one I already had so I sold my smaller set. I also won a Forrest Dado King set along with about 12 blades ($100), a Porter Cable 6902 router with both the fixed and the plunge base ($25) and a 1956 Delta radial Arm Saw with a Forrest WWI blade ($50) along with a few other small items. Ok, As for the money and where we stand going into the middle of May. I sold all the Shop Smith equipment on the bay and locally along with a couple other things. I now have $2040 along with all the machines and equipment I have picked up. I think I'm doing pretty good even though the money portion isn't really growing as fast as it was a couple months ago. I'm still looking for a new saw but if I can get a nice one for say $700 or $800 it would be something to seriously consider don't you think? I mean if you think about it, A new SS cabinet saw is about $2600. For that price I can really equip my shop and start making saw dust… IDK, Something to think about… Keeping my eye on the big picture.


Your plan is comingtogether. AS for the right tilt. I am used to my LEFT tilt. I had a portable right tilt and I did not like it when ripping 45 angles, the piece wanted to wedge between fence and blade, I had to be very careful.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*

We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


WOW, that is about the best buy I've ever heard of!

Lee


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Oh my goodness! Sweet score. Glad to see the vigilance paying off.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


It's fun to see good things happen to people. Great score ChickenFoot.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Wow wow wow…incredible score, thing that never happen here, in my hometown.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I hate you


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Great score, but I'm still ahead of you… In the last year I've bought:

1. Log arch - $1600 retail - $500 CL
2. Floor model flap/drum sander $550 retail - $150 CL
3. Grizzly Lathe & Duplicator - $1500 retail - $200 CL
4. Rigid Bandsaw - $369 - $125
5. Scroll Saw $125 - $25
6. Dewalt Jigsaw $129 - $20
7. Porter Cable Router 2.25hp, 2 Woodpecker mounting plates, & 2 router table tops! CL price for everything! $50.00
8. Bosch Router table - $179 - $65 
9. Great Dane - Free - She's a great watch dog to keep thieves from breaking in again.
10. A sawmill yard full of walnut, cherry, maple, oak, poplar, ash, hickory, dogwood, and other logs - FREE! except for the cost of the sawmill blades I destroyed hitting nails and other metal. $25 each.

I just checked Craig's List and every time I take a break, I will check again.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


That's just not fair, oh well Congrats on the find.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Wow, even with out running motors that's a great deal


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


You have got to be kidding. All that for $150? I only wish I could come across deals like that.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


You suck!

OK, seriously, that is a great deal. I have been following the blog for a while and you have done a great job with the buying and selling.


----------



## swoper (Jul 28, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


In all my time spent on CL. I never find deals quite like this, on a really tight budgect I have seen a few great deals but only when I'm broke. soooo bummed out


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Up in the dark woods of New England you don't ever see deals like that on any list never mind CL…outstanding score..I would have given $150.00 for the band saw or the unisaw.. Don't know what you stepped in, but can you wipe some on my doorstep.. PLEASE…


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Thanks for all the comments. I knew it was a great deal. The seller told me in the 45 minutes it took me to get to his house he had received over 30 calls. We'll see if it helps me get to my goal…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


I am in awe! You are the luckiest guy I've ever seen. Hell, my local CL has benchtop tablesaws listed higher than that. You are THE MAN. Great score and keep posting these marvels so we can all whine and be envious.


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


gfadvm,
LOL, your killing me… When this is all over your going to have to teach me the art of box making


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Wonderful find


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *"GOT MY CABINET SAW"... or did I?*
> 
> We'll I had a pretty good week toped off with an incredible buy earlier today. I have always wanted a bench top mortiser. On Thursday after seeing an ad on CL, I picked up a NEW Jet Mortiser with 3 bits for $150. On the weekends I check Cl about 10 times a day knowing on the better deals you have to be the first to call or you miss out… After doing some hunny do's around the house I jumped on the computer to see if there was any deals. Right away I see an ad for a Vintage Delta 24" scroll saw for $50. I click on the ad to see the pictures and notice right away there's a Vintage Delta on/off switch that's worth about $100 by it's self, Running around the house like a mad man looking for the phone, I called the gentleman who listed the ad and asked about the Delta Saw he had listed for $50. he stated " Are you interested in the Unisaw, Scroll Saw or Band Saw for $50?" After apologizing for dropping the phone I said "I"ll take all three"... Two hours later I have what you see in the picture parked in my Garage. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with them but for $150 I'm sure I'll figure something out… So I was at $2040 less the $300 I spent this week, that puts me at $1740. Keeping my eye on the big picture…


Patiently waiting for next update!!!! What did you decide to do with those wonderful Delta machines?


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*You can never have enough clamps...*

Every time I bring something home my wife always says the same thing. " Are you going to use that to build something this time?" We'll finally I can say yes… I've drooled over some of the boxes that you guys and gals have posted and finally decided to make a small band saw box. After gluing about 5 boards together I realized I only had 3 WORKING clamps. WOW now what am I going to do… after about a 10 minute search on CL I found a guy that posted an ad about a month ago. Clamps for Sale and to top it off he was only about 10 miles from my house. After talking on the phone I decided to make the drive and check out what he had. Paul had been working with wood for over 20 years but because of health reasons he was selling everything. He said he had over 20 guys go through his garage over the past month and not one was interested in the clamps or the exotic woods he had until me… I ended up buying 19 clamps, 3 nice pieces of wood and a complete Incra pro jig for $175. I believe we were both happy with the deal. After we were done Paul took me for a tour of his house, the furniture and boxes that had made over the years were just Amazing. Of course if you have been following this blog you should have an idea how I work. I really don't have a need for an Incra jig right now so it will be sold to help with the big picture. Now about the three items I bought a couple weeks ago. The Table Saw was sold for $300 to be restored by someone local. The Band Saw and Scroll Saw have been parted out and I have made just over $500 with a few items still listed. As for the RAS, I've listed it for 3 or 4 weeks with very little interest so parting it out might be the only option. So to sum things up. I started with $1740 plus the $300 for the TS and $500 for everything else puts me at $2540.00, minus the $175, I'm sitting on a total of $2365.00… Hope your getting something out of this. Keeping my eye on the big picture.










The woods are Wenge, Walnut and Padauk.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *You can never have enough clamps...*
> 
> Every time I bring something home my wife always says the same thing. " Are you going to use that to build something this time?" We'll finally I can say yes… I've drooled over some of the boxes that you guys and gals have posted and finally decided to make a small band saw box. After gluing about 5 boards together I realized I only had 3 WORKING clamps. WOW now what am I going to do… after about a 10 minute search on CL I found a guy that posted an ad about a month ago. Clamps for Sale and to top it off he was only about 10 miles from my house. After talking on the phone I decided to make the drive and check out what he had. Paul had been working with wood for over 20 years but because of health reasons he was selling everything. He said he had over 20 guys go through his garage over the past month and not one was interested in the clamps or the exotic woods he had until me… I ended up buying 19 clamps, 3 nice pieces of wood and a complete Incra pro jig for $175. I believe we were both happy with the deal. After we were done Paul took me for a tour of his house, the furniture and boxes that had made over the years were just Amazing. Of course if you have been following this blog you should have an idea how I work. I really don't have a need for an Incra jig right now so it will be sold to help with the big picture. Now about the three items I bought a couple weeks ago. The Table Saw was sold for $300 to be restored by someone local. The Band Saw and Scroll Saw have been parted out and I have made just over $500 with a few items still listed. As for the RAS, I've listed it for 3 or 4 weeks with very little interest so parting it out might be the only option. So to sum things up. I started with $1740 plus the $300 for the TS and $500 for everything else puts me at $2540.00, minus the $175, I'm sitting on a total of $2365.00… Hope your getting something out of this. Keeping my eye on the big picture.
> 
> ...


Since I am your biggest fan, you may send the Incra jig to me as I have a nice spot reserved for it! When you said you went to a Craigs List for clamps, I KNEW you would come home with amazing treasures for very little cash. Why can't this ever happen in my world? Keep on posting and I'll keep on drooling!


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

Chickenfoot said:


> *You can never have enough clamps...*
> 
> Every time I bring something home my wife always says the same thing. " Are you going to use that to build something this time?" We'll finally I can say yes… I've drooled over some of the boxes that you guys and gals have posted and finally decided to make a small band saw box. After gluing about 5 boards together I realized I only had 3 WORKING clamps. WOW now what am I going to do… after about a 10 minute search on CL I found a guy that posted an ad about a month ago. Clamps for Sale and to top it off he was only about 10 miles from my house. After talking on the phone I decided to make the drive and check out what he had. Paul had been working with wood for over 20 years but because of health reasons he was selling everything. He said he had over 20 guys go through his garage over the past month and not one was interested in the clamps or the exotic woods he had until me… I ended up buying 19 clamps, 3 nice pieces of wood and a complete Incra pro jig for $175. I believe we were both happy with the deal. After we were done Paul took me for a tour of his house, the furniture and boxes that had made over the years were just Amazing. Of course if you have been following this blog you should have an idea how I work. I really don't have a need for an Incra jig right now so it will be sold to help with the big picture. Now about the three items I bought a couple weeks ago. The Table Saw was sold for $300 to be restored by someone local. The Band Saw and Scroll Saw have been parted out and I have made just over $500 with a few items still listed. As for the RAS, I've listed it for 3 or 4 weeks with very little interest so parting it out might be the only option. So to sum things up. I started with $1740 plus the $300 for the TS and $500 for everything else puts me at $2540.00, minus the $175, I'm sitting on a total of $2365.00… Hope your getting something out of this. Keeping my eye on the big picture.
> 
> ...


I am a CL junky, I have an app on my phone and check it usually twice a day. I've found so many great deals! 12" craftsmand BS $50, Craftsman bottom and top toolchest $35, Craftsman router $25, Ryobi miter saw $10, Rockwell/Delta Jointer $100 (rusty, restored now, check out my blog), etc, etc. If you can check CL regularly and stay ahead of the the others you'll get some great deals!

BTW, I really enjoy your blog, keep up the hard work!


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*Just an Update...*

I have sold the rest of the Delta Scroll & Band Saw parts as well as the Delta RAS for another $400. I was at $2365 but spent another $70 at Paul's (see the last blog posting) on some very nice wood and a couple more clamps and things so my total dropped to $2295 plus the $400 makes it $2695. I had a friend call me today who restores old Delta machines. Looks like he's low on cash for another project and he wants' to sell me a couple Delta 1460 wood lathes, Should have more on this tomorrow if the price is right. I also might have another band saw in the works if everything goes well. Keeping my eye on the big picture… Oops I almost forgot, My Daughters got me a Ridged Oscillating Sander for Fathers Day


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Just an Update...*
> 
> I have sold the rest of the Delta Scroll & Band Saw parts as well as the Delta RAS for another $400. I was at $2365 but spent another $70 at Paul's (see the last blog posting) on some very nice wood and a couple more clamps and things so my total dropped to $2295 plus the $400 makes it $2695. I had a friend call me today who restores old Delta machines. Looks like he's low on cash for another project and he wants' to sell me a couple Delta 1460 wood lathes, Should have more on this tomorrow if the price is right. I also might have another band saw in the works if everything goes well. Keeping my eye on the big picture… Oops I almost forgot, My Daughters got me a Ridged Oscillating Sander for Fathers Day


This blog series is very interesting, I have been following it from the beginning. Congrats on the sander!


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Just an Update...*
> 
> I have sold the rest of the Delta Scroll & Band Saw parts as well as the Delta RAS for another $400. I was at $2365 but spent another $70 at Paul's (see the last blog posting) on some very nice wood and a couple more clamps and things so my total dropped to $2295 plus the $400 makes it $2695. I had a friend call me today who restores old Delta machines. Looks like he's low on cash for another project and he wants' to sell me a couple Delta 1460 wood lathes, Should have more on this tomorrow if the price is right. I also might have another band saw in the works if everything goes well. Keeping my eye on the big picture… Oops I almost forgot, My Daughters got me a Ridged Oscillating Sander for Fathers Day


At this rate you will be able to buy a new tablesaw from whoever you want.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Just an Update...*
> 
> I have sold the rest of the Delta Scroll & Band Saw parts as well as the Delta RAS for another $400. I was at $2365 but spent another $70 at Paul's (see the last blog posting) on some very nice wood and a couple more clamps and things so my total dropped to $2295 plus the $400 makes it $2695. I had a friend call me today who restores old Delta machines. Looks like he's low on cash for another project and he wants' to sell me a couple Delta 1460 wood lathes, Should have more on this tomorrow if the price is right. I also might have another band saw in the works if everything goes well. Keeping my eye on the big picture… Oops I almost forgot, My Daughters got me a Ridged Oscillating Sander for Fathers Day


USNRET,

Thank you for your service to our country.

It's hard to believe that someone who began their career in the Navy two years after I retired has finished up that career…

Herb 
EMC (SW) USN


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Just an Update...*
> 
> I have sold the rest of the Delta Scroll & Band Saw parts as well as the Delta RAS for another $400. I was at $2365 but spent another $70 at Paul's (see the last blog posting) on some very nice wood and a couple more clamps and things so my total dropped to $2295 plus the $400 makes it $2695. I had a friend call me today who restores old Delta machines. Looks like he's low on cash for another project and he wants' to sell me a couple Delta 1460 wood lathes, Should have more on this tomorrow if the price is right. I also might have another band saw in the works if everything goes well. Keeping my eye on the big picture… Oops I almost forgot, My Daughters got me a Ridged Oscillating Sander for Fathers Day


As always, I can't wait for the next blog. Your daughters got you one heck of a nice FD gift.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Just an Update...*
> 
> I have sold the rest of the Delta Scroll & Band Saw parts as well as the Delta RAS for another $400. I was at $2365 but spent another $70 at Paul's (see the last blog posting) on some very nice wood and a couple more clamps and things so my total dropped to $2295 plus the $400 makes it $2695. I had a friend call me today who restores old Delta machines. Looks like he's low on cash for another project and he wants' to sell me a couple Delta 1460 wood lathes, Should have more on this tomorrow if the price is right. I also might have another band saw in the works if everything goes well. Keeping my eye on the big picture… Oops I almost forgot, My Daughters got me a Ridged Oscillating Sander for Fathers Day


You are going to be able to buy a really nice NEW cabinet saw soon. Congrats of bthe Father's day gift. My girls got me a substantial gift certificate from Grizzly!


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *Just an Update...*
> 
> I have sold the rest of the Delta Scroll & Band Saw parts as well as the Delta RAS for another $400. I was at $2365 but spent another $70 at Paul's (see the last blog posting) on some very nice wood and a couple more clamps and things so my total dropped to $2295 plus the $400 makes it $2695. I had a friend call me today who restores old Delta machines. Looks like he's low on cash for another project and he wants' to sell me a couple Delta 1460 wood lathes, Should have more on this tomorrow if the price is right. I also might have another band saw in the works if everything goes well. Keeping my eye on the big picture… Oops I almost forgot, My Daughters got me a Ridged Oscillating Sander for Fathers Day


Thanks Guys, Blog post #21 will be tomorrow. I just picked up a couple nice machines…


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*A Couple More Vintage Delta Machines*

Like I stated in my last posting, I picked up a 1949 Delta 14" Band Saw last night for $150. I should be able to make a couple bucks on this one. I also just picked up two 1950's Delta 1460 12" Wood Lathes from a friend that need a little cash, Paid $400 for both. More then I wanted to pay but it helps a good friend and as long as I can make my money back I'm OK with it. Should take about 2 weeks to get these out of the garage… I hope. Started with $2695 minus $550 my total is now $2145, Feels like I'm going in the wrong direction. Keeping my eye on the big picture


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *A Couple More Vintage Delta Machines*
> 
> Like I stated in my last posting, I picked up a 1949 Delta 14" Band Saw last night for $150. I should be able to make a couple bucks on this one. I also just picked up two 1950's Delta 1460 12" Wood Lathes from a friend that need a little cash, Paid $400 for both. More then I wanted to pay but it helps a good friend and as long as I can make my money back I'm OK with it. Should take about 2 weeks to get these out of the garage… I hope. Started with $2695 minus $550 my total is now $2145, Feels like I'm going in the wrong direction. Keeping my eye on the big picture


I'm not convinced that you want a cabinet saw. I think you just want an excuse to keep trading! LOL I think you are having too much fun!


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

***THE SEARCH FOR A NEW CABINET SAW IS OVER***

After 8 hours and 450 miles I have my saw… Just a taste, more to come later this week


----------



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

Chickenfoot said:


> ***THE SEARCH FOR A NEW CABINET SAW IS OVER***
> 
> After 8 hours and 450 miles I have my saw… Just a taste, more to come later this week


Congratulations! Job well down, can't wait to see more later on. Hope it's all your dreams come true.

What $20 will get these days!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> ***THE SEARCH FOR A NEW CABINET SAW IS OVER***
> 
> After 8 hours and 450 miles I have my saw… Just a taste, more to come later this week


Your journey has finally paid off!! I cant wait to see the turd eatin grin on your face the moment you fire it up.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

Chickenfoot said:


> ***THE SEARCH FOR A NEW CABINET SAW IS OVER***
> 
> After 8 hours and 450 miles I have my saw… Just a taste, more to come later this week


It's been a great adventure for you…thanks for letting us tag along.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Chickenfoot said:


> ***THE SEARCH FOR A NEW CABINET SAW IS OVER***
> 
> After 8 hours and 450 miles I have my saw… Just a taste, more to come later this week


$20 DOLLARS>


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


???? HOW DID YOU GET THAT?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> ***THE SEARCH FOR A NEW CABINET SAW IS OVER***
> 
> After 8 hours and 450 miles I have my saw… Just a taste, more to come later this week


You really did it! And here I accused you of just enjoying the trading. Great adventure that I really enjoyed following. Enjoy your $20 saw.


----------



## Shanem (Aug 25, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> ***THE SEARCH FOR A NEW CABINET SAW IS OVER***
> 
> After 8 hours and 450 miles I have my saw… Just a taste, more to come later this week


Enjoyed your posts. Congrats.
Next up $20 drum sander


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Chickenfoot said:


> ***THE SEARCH FOR A NEW CABINET SAW IS OVER***
> 
> After 8 hours and 450 miles I have my saw… Just a taste, more to come later this week


This has been a great ride, amazing that you pulled it off, can't wait to see you using it, congrats!


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> ***THE SEARCH FOR A NEW CABINET SAW IS OVER***
> 
> After 8 hours and 450 miles I have my saw… Just a taste, more to come later this week


Thanks for all the support. I'm in the process of putting it together and once it's complete I'll post a picture and tell you guys the story behind it…


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> ***THE SEARCH FOR A NEW CABINET SAW IS OVER***
> 
> After 8 hours and 450 miles I have my saw… Just a taste, more to come later this week


Well done, a man and a plan. Enjoy, you earned it.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Chickenfoot said:


> ***THE SEARCH FOR A NEW CABINET SAW IS OVER***
> 
> After 8 hours and 450 miles I have my saw… Just a taste, more to come later this week


20 dollars for a Delta ?? You got ripped off ;-)


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

*The Search Is Over Part 2 *

OK, Here's the picture of the completed saw and the story behind it. On friday I checked Cl and seen a listing for a NIB Delta Unisaw and a slightly used Unisaw, Priced at $1400 and $1100. After talking to the seller on the phone he stated that he already had 3 people coming to look at the saws on Friday night and Saturday morning so I figured I didn't have a chance in hell not to mention is was about a 450 mile drive… About 3:00PM on Saturday I received a call from the seller telling me that he still had both saws. After talking for a while and explaining my situation (450 miles away and about a 7 hour drive) he agreed to lower the price to $1200 for the new saw and/or $900 for the used one, after all they were bought new in 2007. Obviously that was enough for me to set a 7:00AM Sunday appointment. I could hardly sleep and woke up at 3:00AM, pored my coffee and was out the door by 3:15. 3 1/2 hours later I arrived in Dinuba, Ca.. My first intension was to buy the used saw because per the seller neither one had a mobile base and those run about $250. The used saw was nice, it was only put together so they could see what they look like and only had one board run thru it. The blade still looked brand new but it did have a few issues. No miter gauge, Motor cover, Mobil Base and the extension bed looked like it was lifting from the 1×2 frame so we went to another building to look at the new saw. WOW, This saw was still mounted to the pallet, Everything was boxed and banded. After he agreed to let me open a couple of the boxes did I realize there was a Mobil Base included. Everything looked like it was still factory sealed and complete so this was a no brainer. It took 4 of us to load it in my truck and the 225 mile drive home was AWSOME… It's probably not the best deal I made this year but it fit what I was trying to do perfectly and the best thing is I still have $1260 and like 14 auctions on the bay. So now I'm after a planer, a new Dust Collection and what ever else I can add to my shop. I can never thank Lumber Jocks enough for allowing me to do this blog and all of you guys for the encouragement and support. If I can do anything to help any of you get started in something like this please don't hesitate to ask, It's only June and WIA in Pasadena isn't till October so there's plenty of time to make a few bucks even if your in the So. California area. Trust me, there's plenty to go around. THANKS AGAIN, Chickenfoot


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The Search Is Over Part 2 *
> 
> OK, Here's the picture of the completed saw and the story behind it. On friday I checked Cl and seen a listing for a NIB Delta Unisaw and a slightly used Unisaw, Priced at $1400 and $1100. After talking to the seller on the phone he stated that he already had 3 people coming to look at the saws on Friday night and Saturday morning so I figured I didn't have a chance in hell not to mention is was about a 450 mile drive… About 3:00PM on Saturday I received a call from the seller telling me that he still had both saws. After talking for a while and explaining my situation (450 miles away and about a 7 hour drive) he agreed to lower the price to $1200 for the new saw and/or $900 for the used one, after all they were bought new in 2007. Obviously that was enough for me to set a 7:00AM Sunday appointment. I could hardly sleep and woke up at 3:00AM, pored my coffee and was out the door by 3:15. 3 1/2 hours later I arrived in Dinuba, Ca.. My first intension was to buy the used saw because per the seller neither one had a mobile base and those run about $250. The used saw was nice, it was only put together so they could see what they look like and only had one board run thru it. The blade still looked brand new but it did have a few issues. No miter gauge, Motor cover, Mobil Base and the extension bed looked like it was lifting from the 1×2 frame so we went to another building to look at the new saw. WOW, This saw was still mounted to the pallet, Everything was boxed and banded. After he agreed to let me open a couple of the boxes did I realize there was a Mobil Base included. Everything looked like it was still factory sealed and complete so this was a no brainer. It took 4 of us to load it in my truck and the 225 mile drive home was AWSOME… It's probably not the best deal I made this year but it fit what I was trying to do perfectly and the best thing is I still have $1260 and like 14 auctions on the bay. So now I'm after a planer, a new Dust Collection and what ever else I can add to my shop. I can never thank Lumber Jocks enough for allowing me to do this blog and all of you guys for the encouragement and support. If I can do anything to help any of you get started in something like this please don't hesitate to ask, It's only June and WIA in Pasadena isn't till October so there's plenty of time to make a few bucks even if your in the So. California area. Trust me, there's plenty to go around. THANKS AGAIN, Chickenfoot


Wonderful progress, let us know how the planer goes


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The Search Is Over Part 2 *
> 
> OK, Here's the picture of the completed saw and the story behind it. On friday I checked Cl and seen a listing for a NIB Delta Unisaw and a slightly used Unisaw, Priced at $1400 and $1100. After talking to the seller on the phone he stated that he already had 3 people coming to look at the saws on Friday night and Saturday morning so I figured I didn't have a chance in hell not to mention is was about a 450 mile drive… About 3:00PM on Saturday I received a call from the seller telling me that he still had both saws. After talking for a while and explaining my situation (450 miles away and about a 7 hour drive) he agreed to lower the price to $1200 for the new saw and/or $900 for the used one, after all they were bought new in 2007. Obviously that was enough for me to set a 7:00AM Sunday appointment. I could hardly sleep and woke up at 3:00AM, pored my coffee and was out the door by 3:15. 3 1/2 hours later I arrived in Dinuba, Ca.. My first intension was to buy the used saw because per the seller neither one had a mobile base and those run about $250. The used saw was nice, it was only put together so they could see what they look like and only had one board run thru it. The blade still looked brand new but it did have a few issues. No miter gauge, Motor cover, Mobil Base and the extension bed looked like it was lifting from the 1×2 frame so we went to another building to look at the new saw. WOW, This saw was still mounted to the pallet, Everything was boxed and banded. After he agreed to let me open a couple of the boxes did I realize there was a Mobil Base included. Everything looked like it was still factory sealed and complete so this was a no brainer. It took 4 of us to load it in my truck and the 225 mile drive home was AWSOME… It's probably not the best deal I made this year but it fit what I was trying to do perfectly and the best thing is I still have $1260 and like 14 auctions on the bay. So now I'm after a planer, a new Dust Collection and what ever else I can add to my shop. I can never thank Lumber Jocks enough for allowing me to do this blog and all of you guys for the encouragement and support. If I can do anything to help any of you get started in something like this please don't hesitate to ask, It's only June and WIA in Pasadena isn't till October so there's plenty of time to make a few bucks even if your in the So. California area. Trust me, there's plenty to go around. THANKS AGAIN, Chickenfoot


I hate you so much right. You suck more than my free Craftsman dust collector.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The Search Is Over Part 2 *
> 
> OK, Here's the picture of the completed saw and the story behind it. On friday I checked Cl and seen a listing for a NIB Delta Unisaw and a slightly used Unisaw, Priced at $1400 and $1100. After talking to the seller on the phone he stated that he already had 3 people coming to look at the saws on Friday night and Saturday morning so I figured I didn't have a chance in hell not to mention is was about a 450 mile drive… About 3:00PM on Saturday I received a call from the seller telling me that he still had both saws. After talking for a while and explaining my situation (450 miles away and about a 7 hour drive) he agreed to lower the price to $1200 for the new saw and/or $900 for the used one, after all they were bought new in 2007. Obviously that was enough for me to set a 7:00AM Sunday appointment. I could hardly sleep and woke up at 3:00AM, pored my coffee and was out the door by 3:15. 3 1/2 hours later I arrived in Dinuba, Ca.. My first intension was to buy the used saw because per the seller neither one had a mobile base and those run about $250. The used saw was nice, it was only put together so they could see what they look like and only had one board run thru it. The blade still looked brand new but it did have a few issues. No miter gauge, Motor cover, Mobil Base and the extension bed looked like it was lifting from the 1×2 frame so we went to another building to look at the new saw. WOW, This saw was still mounted to the pallet, Everything was boxed and banded. After he agreed to let me open a couple of the boxes did I realize there was a Mobil Base included. Everything looked like it was still factory sealed and complete so this was a no brainer. It took 4 of us to load it in my truck and the 225 mile drive home was AWSOME… It's probably not the best deal I made this year but it fit what I was trying to do perfectly and the best thing is I still have $1260 and like 14 auctions on the bay. So now I'm after a planer, a new Dust Collection and what ever else I can add to my shop. I can never thank Lumber Jocks enough for allowing me to do this blog and all of you guys for the encouragement and support. If I can do anything to help any of you get started in something like this please don't hesitate to ask, It's only June and WIA in Pasadena isn't till October so there's plenty of time to make a few bucks even if your in the So. California area. Trust me, there's plenty to go around. THANKS AGAIN, Chickenfoot


Awesome story chickenfoot. Glad the journey brought you to such a destination.

David


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The Search Is Over Part 2 *
> 
> OK, Here's the picture of the completed saw and the story behind it. On friday I checked Cl and seen a listing for a NIB Delta Unisaw and a slightly used Unisaw, Priced at $1400 and $1100. After talking to the seller on the phone he stated that he already had 3 people coming to look at the saws on Friday night and Saturday morning so I figured I didn't have a chance in hell not to mention is was about a 450 mile drive… About 3:00PM on Saturday I received a call from the seller telling me that he still had both saws. After talking for a while and explaining my situation (450 miles away and about a 7 hour drive) he agreed to lower the price to $1200 for the new saw and/or $900 for the used one, after all they were bought new in 2007. Obviously that was enough for me to set a 7:00AM Sunday appointment. I could hardly sleep and woke up at 3:00AM, pored my coffee and was out the door by 3:15. 3 1/2 hours later I arrived in Dinuba, Ca.. My first intension was to buy the used saw because per the seller neither one had a mobile base and those run about $250. The used saw was nice, it was only put together so they could see what they look like and only had one board run thru it. The blade still looked brand new but it did have a few issues. No miter gauge, Motor cover, Mobil Base and the extension bed looked like it was lifting from the 1×2 frame so we went to another building to look at the new saw. WOW, This saw was still mounted to the pallet, Everything was boxed and banded. After he agreed to let me open a couple of the boxes did I realize there was a Mobil Base included. Everything looked like it was still factory sealed and complete so this was a no brainer. It took 4 of us to load it in my truck and the 225 mile drive home was AWSOME… It's probably not the best deal I made this year but it fit what I was trying to do perfectly and the best thing is I still have $1260 and like 14 auctions on the bay. So now I'm after a planer, a new Dust Collection and what ever else I can add to my shop. I can never thank Lumber Jocks enough for allowing me to do this blog and all of you guys for the encouragement and support. If I can do anything to help any of you get started in something like this please don't hesitate to ask, It's only June and WIA in Pasadena isn't till October so there's plenty of time to make a few bucks even if your in the So. California area. Trust me, there's plenty to go around. THANKS AGAIN, Chickenfoot


Amazing blog and an unbelievable deal to top it all off! Congrats on the journey and the fantastic deal you found. Someone ought to get their butt to Dinuba and grab that used one to keep me from making the 8 hour round trip from N. CA!

Thanks for allowing us to follow along on this journey. It was a fun read. Please keep blogging so we can see what else you get with the rest of that money you've got!


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The Search Is Over Part 2 *
> 
> OK, Here's the picture of the completed saw and the story behind it. On friday I checked Cl and seen a listing for a NIB Delta Unisaw and a slightly used Unisaw, Priced at $1400 and $1100. After talking to the seller on the phone he stated that he already had 3 people coming to look at the saws on Friday night and Saturday morning so I figured I didn't have a chance in hell not to mention is was about a 450 mile drive… About 3:00PM on Saturday I received a call from the seller telling me that he still had both saws. After talking for a while and explaining my situation (450 miles away and about a 7 hour drive) he agreed to lower the price to $1200 for the new saw and/or $900 for the used one, after all they were bought new in 2007. Obviously that was enough for me to set a 7:00AM Sunday appointment. I could hardly sleep and woke up at 3:00AM, pored my coffee and was out the door by 3:15. 3 1/2 hours later I arrived in Dinuba, Ca.. My first intension was to buy the used saw because per the seller neither one had a mobile base and those run about $250. The used saw was nice, it was only put together so they could see what they look like and only had one board run thru it. The blade still looked brand new but it did have a few issues. No miter gauge, Motor cover, Mobil Base and the extension bed looked like it was lifting from the 1×2 frame so we went to another building to look at the new saw. WOW, This saw was still mounted to the pallet, Everything was boxed and banded. After he agreed to let me open a couple of the boxes did I realize there was a Mobil Base included. Everything looked like it was still factory sealed and complete so this was a no brainer. It took 4 of us to load it in my truck and the 225 mile drive home was AWSOME… It's probably not the best deal I made this year but it fit what I was trying to do perfectly and the best thing is I still have $1260 and like 14 auctions on the bay. So now I'm after a planer, a new Dust Collection and what ever else I can add to my shop. I can never thank Lumber Jocks enough for allowing me to do this blog and all of you guys for the encouragement and support. If I can do anything to help any of you get started in something like this please don't hesitate to ask, It's only June and WIA in Pasadena isn't till October so there's plenty of time to make a few bucks even if your in the So. California area. Trust me, there's plenty to go around. THANKS AGAIN, Chickenfoot


How to buy a planer for only $10 ??? Or how to buy a saw AND planer on the original $20?


----------



## Chickenfoot (Dec 25, 2009)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The Search Is Over Part 2 *
> 
> OK, Here's the picture of the completed saw and the story behind it. On friday I checked Cl and seen a listing for a NIB Delta Unisaw and a slightly used Unisaw, Priced at $1400 and $1100. After talking to the seller on the phone he stated that he already had 3 people coming to look at the saws on Friday night and Saturday morning so I figured I didn't have a chance in hell not to mention is was about a 450 mile drive… About 3:00PM on Saturday I received a call from the seller telling me that he still had both saws. After talking for a while and explaining my situation (450 miles away and about a 7 hour drive) he agreed to lower the price to $1200 for the new saw and/or $900 for the used one, after all they were bought new in 2007. Obviously that was enough for me to set a 7:00AM Sunday appointment. I could hardly sleep and woke up at 3:00AM, pored my coffee and was out the door by 3:15. 3 1/2 hours later I arrived in Dinuba, Ca.. My first intension was to buy the used saw because per the seller neither one had a mobile base and those run about $250. The used saw was nice, it was only put together so they could see what they look like and only had one board run thru it. The blade still looked brand new but it did have a few issues. No miter gauge, Motor cover, Mobil Base and the extension bed looked like it was lifting from the 1×2 frame so we went to another building to look at the new saw. WOW, This saw was still mounted to the pallet, Everything was boxed and banded. After he agreed to let me open a couple of the boxes did I realize there was a Mobil Base included. Everything looked like it was still factory sealed and complete so this was a no brainer. It took 4 of us to load it in my truck and the 225 mile drive home was AWSOME… It's probably not the best deal I made this year but it fit what I was trying to do perfectly and the best thing is I still have $1260 and like 14 auctions on the bay. So now I'm after a planer, a new Dust Collection and what ever else I can add to my shop. I can never thank Lumber Jocks enough for allowing me to do this blog and all of you guys for the encouragement and support. If I can do anything to help any of you get started in something like this please don't hesitate to ask, It's only June and WIA in Pasadena isn't till October so there's plenty of time to make a few bucks even if your in the So. California area. Trust me, there's plenty to go around. THANKS AGAIN, Chickenfoot


dpop24, Check the fresno CL. The used saw is still a killer deal for someone.

crashn, It should be how to fill your shop with tools for $20 because I have bought alot more then just this saw.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The Search Is Over Part 2 *
> 
> OK, Here's the picture of the completed saw and the story behind it. On friday I checked Cl and seen a listing for a NIB Delta Unisaw and a slightly used Unisaw, Priced at $1400 and $1100. After talking to the seller on the phone he stated that he already had 3 people coming to look at the saws on Friday night and Saturday morning so I figured I didn't have a chance in hell not to mention is was about a 450 mile drive… About 3:00PM on Saturday I received a call from the seller telling me that he still had both saws. After talking for a while and explaining my situation (450 miles away and about a 7 hour drive) he agreed to lower the price to $1200 for the new saw and/or $900 for the used one, after all they were bought new in 2007. Obviously that was enough for me to set a 7:00AM Sunday appointment. I could hardly sleep and woke up at 3:00AM, pored my coffee and was out the door by 3:15. 3 1/2 hours later I arrived in Dinuba, Ca.. My first intension was to buy the used saw because per the seller neither one had a mobile base and those run about $250. The used saw was nice, it was only put together so they could see what they look like and only had one board run thru it. The blade still looked brand new but it did have a few issues. No miter gauge, Motor cover, Mobil Base and the extension bed looked like it was lifting from the 1×2 frame so we went to another building to look at the new saw. WOW, This saw was still mounted to the pallet, Everything was boxed and banded. After he agreed to let me open a couple of the boxes did I realize there was a Mobil Base included. Everything looked like it was still factory sealed and complete so this was a no brainer. It took 4 of us to load it in my truck and the 225 mile drive home was AWSOME… It's probably not the best deal I made this year but it fit what I was trying to do perfectly and the best thing is I still have $1260 and like 14 auctions on the bay. So now I'm after a planer, a new Dust Collection and what ever else I can add to my shop. I can never thank Lumber Jocks enough for allowing me to do this blog and all of you guys for the encouragement and support. If I can do anything to help any of you get started in something like this please don't hesitate to ask, It's only June and WIA in Pasadena isn't till October so there's plenty of time to make a few bucks even if your in the So. California area. Trust me, there's plenty to go around. THANKS AGAIN, Chickenfoot


Indeed you have, an inspiration to all us CL aficionados. Just was chatting with a lady about a free desk on CL, I love free stuff. My biggest score was a Penn State Industries 3.5hp dust collector with canister filter for FREE!!!!! PSI wants $1,250 for a new one! Have already made a Thien contraption for it, works great, but have to upgrade my piping to 6" . The suction is so great it often collapses the trash can.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The Search Is Over Part 2 *
> 
> OK, Here's the picture of the completed saw and the story behind it. On friday I checked Cl and seen a listing for a NIB Delta Unisaw and a slightly used Unisaw, Priced at $1400 and $1100. After talking to the seller on the phone he stated that he already had 3 people coming to look at the saws on Friday night and Saturday morning so I figured I didn't have a chance in hell not to mention is was about a 450 mile drive… About 3:00PM on Saturday I received a call from the seller telling me that he still had both saws. After talking for a while and explaining my situation (450 miles away and about a 7 hour drive) he agreed to lower the price to $1200 for the new saw and/or $900 for the used one, after all they were bought new in 2007. Obviously that was enough for me to set a 7:00AM Sunday appointment. I could hardly sleep and woke up at 3:00AM, pored my coffee and was out the door by 3:15. 3 1/2 hours later I arrived in Dinuba, Ca.. My first intension was to buy the used saw because per the seller neither one had a mobile base and those run about $250. The used saw was nice, it was only put together so they could see what they look like and only had one board run thru it. The blade still looked brand new but it did have a few issues. No miter gauge, Motor cover, Mobil Base and the extension bed looked like it was lifting from the 1×2 frame so we went to another building to look at the new saw. WOW, This saw was still mounted to the pallet, Everything was boxed and banded. After he agreed to let me open a couple of the boxes did I realize there was a Mobil Base included. Everything looked like it was still factory sealed and complete so this was a no brainer. It took 4 of us to load it in my truck and the 225 mile drive home was AWSOME… It's probably not the best deal I made this year but it fit what I was trying to do perfectly and the best thing is I still have $1260 and like 14 auctions on the bay. So now I'm after a planer, a new Dust Collection and what ever else I can add to my shop. I can never thank Lumber Jocks enough for allowing me to do this blog and all of you guys for the encouragement and support. If I can do anything to help any of you get started in something like this please don't hesitate to ask, It's only June and WIA in Pasadena isn't till October so there's plenty of time to make a few bucks even if your in the So. California area. Trust me, there's plenty to go around. THANKS AGAIN, Chickenfoot


Great ride Chickenfoot!!!

Wood you be willing to take $25.00 for the saw, that would be a nice ROI?

Looking forward to seeing what else you equipt your shop with & also a project or two or twelve!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The Search Is Over Part 2 *
> 
> OK, Here's the picture of the completed saw and the story behind it. On friday I checked Cl and seen a listing for a NIB Delta Unisaw and a slightly used Unisaw, Priced at $1400 and $1100. After talking to the seller on the phone he stated that he already had 3 people coming to look at the saws on Friday night and Saturday morning so I figured I didn't have a chance in hell not to mention is was about a 450 mile drive… About 3:00PM on Saturday I received a call from the seller telling me that he still had both saws. After talking for a while and explaining my situation (450 miles away and about a 7 hour drive) he agreed to lower the price to $1200 for the new saw and/or $900 for the used one, after all they were bought new in 2007. Obviously that was enough for me to set a 7:00AM Sunday appointment. I could hardly sleep and woke up at 3:00AM, pored my coffee and was out the door by 3:15. 3 1/2 hours later I arrived in Dinuba, Ca.. My first intension was to buy the used saw because per the seller neither one had a mobile base and those run about $250. The used saw was nice, it was only put together so they could see what they look like and only had one board run thru it. The blade still looked brand new but it did have a few issues. No miter gauge, Motor cover, Mobil Base and the extension bed looked like it was lifting from the 1×2 frame so we went to another building to look at the new saw. WOW, This saw was still mounted to the pallet, Everything was boxed and banded. After he agreed to let me open a couple of the boxes did I realize there was a Mobil Base included. Everything looked like it was still factory sealed and complete so this was a no brainer. It took 4 of us to load it in my truck and the 225 mile drive home was AWSOME… It's probably not the best deal I made this year but it fit what I was trying to do perfectly and the best thing is I still have $1260 and like 14 auctions on the bay. So now I'm after a planer, a new Dust Collection and what ever else I can add to my shop. I can never thank Lumber Jocks enough for allowing me to do this blog and all of you guys for the encouragement and support. If I can do anything to help any of you get started in something like this please don't hesitate to ask, It's only June and WIA in Pasadena isn't till October so there's plenty of time to make a few bucks even if your in the So. California area. Trust me, there's plenty to go around. THANKS AGAIN, Chickenfoot


I'm confident that you will be able to outfit your entire shop with the proceeds from that original $20! YOU ARE THE MAN!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Chickenfoot said:


> *The Search Is Over Part 2 *
> 
> OK, Here's the picture of the completed saw and the story behind it. On friday I checked Cl and seen a listing for a NIB Delta Unisaw and a slightly used Unisaw, Priced at $1400 and $1100. After talking to the seller on the phone he stated that he already had 3 people coming to look at the saws on Friday night and Saturday morning so I figured I didn't have a chance in hell not to mention is was about a 450 mile drive… About 3:00PM on Saturday I received a call from the seller telling me that he still had both saws. After talking for a while and explaining my situation (450 miles away and about a 7 hour drive) he agreed to lower the price to $1200 for the new saw and/or $900 for the used one, after all they were bought new in 2007. Obviously that was enough for me to set a 7:00AM Sunday appointment. I could hardly sleep and woke up at 3:00AM, pored my coffee and was out the door by 3:15. 3 1/2 hours later I arrived in Dinuba, Ca.. My first intension was to buy the used saw because per the seller neither one had a mobile base and those run about $250. The used saw was nice, it was only put together so they could see what they look like and only had one board run thru it. The blade still looked brand new but it did have a few issues. No miter gauge, Motor cover, Mobil Base and the extension bed looked like it was lifting from the 1×2 frame so we went to another building to look at the new saw. WOW, This saw was still mounted to the pallet, Everything was boxed and banded. After he agreed to let me open a couple of the boxes did I realize there was a Mobil Base included. Everything looked like it was still factory sealed and complete so this was a no brainer. It took 4 of us to load it in my truck and the 225 mile drive home was AWSOME… It's probably not the best deal I made this year but it fit what I was trying to do perfectly and the best thing is I still have $1260 and like 14 auctions on the bay. So now I'm after a planer, a new Dust Collection and what ever else I can add to my shop. I can never thank Lumber Jocks enough for allowing me to do this blog and all of you guys for the encouragement and support. If I can do anything to help any of you get started in something like this please don't hesitate to ask, It's only June and WIA in Pasadena isn't till October so there's plenty of time to make a few bucks even if your in the So. California area. Trust me, there's plenty to go around. THANKS AGAIN, Chickenfoot


I saw the pics of your cc sled and box….which led me to read your blog. AMAZING! I didn't notice when you started but what a journey. And how great or you to share it with us. I would LOVE to do something like this. I love flea markets and swap meets. One problem… I don't know my stuff like you do. Lol. I would say money is the other issue…. But you started with $20. $20???! 
You've definitely inspired me. Currently I have the following tools. 
- Used (don't know how old) Craftsman benchtop table saw w/ workmate table ($80)
- used Skil 2.5 hp plunge router with about 7 bits ($25)
- used 10" black & decker miter saw ($40)
- new benchtop craftsman 2 hp fixed base router ($105)
- old (at least it looks very old to me lol) craftsman scroll saw ($5)
- Skil cordless circular saw, 5-5 ($20)
- I also bought a black & decker ros for $15 but it died last week. 
I can definitely make some sawdust with what I have. I've made a work bench, some frames, some boxes and some jigs so far. BUT… I don't have a workshop. I pull everything out of the garage and ino the yard when I work. I've looked at a 12×16 utility shed that's $2525 (minus 5% I think). I'm thinking it could hold me over for a while. It's about my only option since we have limited space. I wonder if I could o one thing similar. Probably not, I don't know my stuff and I'd be too tempted to buy stuff for my own shop. I liked how you posted "keeping my eyes on the big picture". I don't know if I could do that. 
Great story! Can't wait to see what else you make


----------

